# Purple^Stars first Grow Journal:::::::::::::



## Purple^stars (Aug 25, 2008)

Well pretty much this is where i will post all my pics and ask question about things that I will pobly need help with through out my grow. I am from the US and i will be growing in indoors in a grow tent i will be purchaseing soon along with a 400W HPS light and some other goodies for the grow tent.

Yesterday 8-24-2008 I purchased seeds from dope-seeds.com and JIM has already emaild me back a few times so. communication is 

1-Lowryder #2 seeds 10 seed pack 
1-dope seeds SnowRyder 10 seeds 
2-Lowryder female x auto ak47 cannabis seeds 5 seeds-10 seeds total.

And a freebie pack of dope seeds Thai Haze x skunk#1 seeds

I really really hope they dont get snatched in the mail id be really upset.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know Where is a good place to buy some fox farm ocean forest soil i need to get some for my grow?


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 2, 2008)

Im a happy man today cause I just got my seeds today, took 6 days from dope-seeds.com.I'm also very happy with dope-seeds.com, what more can i ask for my seeds came packaged very welland very stealthy id say and beyond great communication with JIM from dope-seeds.com and fast shipping, althogh i didnt get my free pack of the tai haze seeds that dope makes but oh well im not gonna complain i got what i orderd, JIM may have run out of his tai haze IDK.

but now that i have my seedsill be ordering my grow tent soon along with a grow light and growing materials.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok Update for today: i orderd my Grow tent it is 20" x 36" x 64"


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow 65 -70 days flower on the label ....cool, that till harvest or flowering time?
tent , 400w....all sounds good. good luck and welcome to the community ......jk


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> wow 65 -70 days flower on the label ....cool, that till harvest or flowering time?
> tent , 400w....all sounds good. good luck and welcome to the community ......jk


Yep 65/70 days from seed to harvest then cure and smoke lol Thanks.

This is the grow tent i got. High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 3, 2008)

you are going to use a cool tube on that 400 right???

do you have heat issues where the tent will be located
?

i love htg supply....i have spent a couple of bucks there myself


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> you are going to use a cool tube on that 400 right???
> 
> do you have heat issues where the tent will be located
> ?
> ...


 
IDK yet but i doubt ill have any heat issues where the tent will be i will be useing this light from HTG High Tech Garden Supply


plus im also prepareing a ventilation set up to help cooling plants and get rid of odor and a fan wil be circulating in the tent.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> IDK yet but i doubt ill have any heat issues where the tent will be i will be useing this light from HTG High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> 
> plus im also prepareing a ventilation set up to help cooling plants and get rid of odor and a fan wil be circulating in the tent.


 
ok...but if heat does become an issue...try cool tubes, then add room a.c. if it is still too high. i use both plus a 496cfm centrif that empties out my room twice during each four minute run every hour during lights on.
hope yours goes perfect...if not then give these options a try. 

good luck


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ok...but if heat does become an issue...try cool tubes, then add room a.c. if it is still too high. i use both plus a 496cfm centrif that empties out my room twice during each four minute run every hour during lights on.
> hope yours goes perfect...if not then give these options a try.
> 
> good luck


 
Thank for the good info man.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 9, 2008)

So I got my grow tent in the mail today and i already set it up then i got 2 bounty paper towls and a ziplock baggie prep'd then I started geminating 4 of my Snowryder seeds.

Pics.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet man. Whats you plan on ventilation? How many plants you plant to do at once?
I got my lights from HTG but i bought a separate hood cause the one they sent sucked. Send me some of your AK seeds


----------



## smalltownDill (Sep 9, 2008)

i foud auto flowering plants aren't very potent because there a ruderallis strain like hemp they grow wild in some places but tell me what you think when there done


----------



## dangreen (Sep 9, 2008)

smalltownDill said:


> i foud auto flowering plants aren't very potent because there a ruderallis strain like hemp they grow wild in some places but tell me what you think when there done


 Have you tried AK47 or Diesel? Diesel is supposed of 17%-20% thc content.

lowryder autoflowering cannabis seeds


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 9, 2008)

smalltownDill said:


> i foud auto flowering plants aren't very potent because there a ruderallis strain like hemp they grow wild in some places but tell me what you think when there done


 
To what smalltowndill posted, Most of these autoflowering strains have a litle bit higher THC% than some of the really really popular strains im not 100% sure why but its pretty freakin badass. 




dangreen said:


> Have you tried AK47 or Diesel? Diesel is supposed of 17%-20% thc content.
> 
> lowryder autoflowering cannabis seeds


Dangreen what im thinking about doing for ventilation is im either going to get 4 inch or 6 inch Flexible ducting tube and put it on the whit line square side that you can see in my picture and run the tube straight outside. Ill also have either a 4 inch or 6 inch inline fan to exhuast straight out side plus ill have another fan for moving air around. What do you think? I Still need to order my 400Watt HPS with a extra 400w metal halide bulb. Ill most likely just do 4 plants at once


----------



## dangreen (Sep 9, 2008)

Pay for the extra cost and get a cool tube with that light will be worth it. 

Yea just remember keep your intake and exhaust on different sides of tent. And i would probably put the intake closer to the bottom and the exhaust closer to the top cause heat rises. You gonna be ok with odor control? Might wanna look into carbon coal filter fan sets on ebay you can get a small one for like $70 with fan, then just get a intake fan. Is you room cooled already? (the one with the tent in it...)


Also those seeds germinate really fast so might wanna order that light soon lol.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 9, 2008)

Whats a cooltube again does HTG have any.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a Air Cool able reflector to keep the bulb cool and keep the room cooler. You basically hook you exhausting fan through it to suck out hot air and replace cool air. So go to the 400watts systems and at the bottom its add +47 for the cool tube reflector.Link
http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48943


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 10, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Its a Air Cool able reflector to keep the bulb cool and keep the room cooler. You basically hook you exhausting fan through it to suck out hot air and replace cool air. So go to the 400watts systems and at the bottom its add +47 for the cool tube reflector.Link
> High Tech Garden Supply


 
Thats a badass light setup im going to buy that one with the cool tube reflector soon when i can. Thanks Dangreen, what size is the the hole on that cool tube and how would you hook it up?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure the cool tube is 4inch outlets on both ends. Have duct lines ran off each side exiting the tent and have a 4 inch inline fan pushing the air outside. Or there are other options you will have to decide what way to do it is best for you.


----------



## Tripolar (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey purp,

I only use fox farms oceans forest. But you need to be careful. pretty hot stuff and people will burn out their seedlings. My suggestion to you Is to cut your ff oceans forest with 1/2 promix and some perlite. This combo works very well for me. Keep it as simple as you can. Remember this is only a weed. When newbies start getting fancy Is when newbies screw up. DO NOT USE ANY FERZ WITH THIS MIX FOR 3-4 WEEKS. ONLY WATER AND SUPERTHRIVE. After 3-4 weeks slowly introduce some ferz. My suggestion would be half strenght on ferz till you see how they respond.

Hope this helps and remember to keep it simple at first. Its only a weed.

Tri


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks dangreen i want to get that light now hehe



Tripolar said:


> Hey purp,
> 
> I only use fox farms oceans forest. But you need to be careful. pretty hot stuff and people will burn out their seedlings. My suggestion to you Is to cut your ff oceans forest with 1/2 promix and some perlite. This combo works very well for me. Keep it as simple as you can. Remember this is only a weed. When newbies start getting fancy Is when newbies screw up. DO NOT USE ANY FERZ WITH THIS MIX FOR 3-4 WEEKS. ONLY WATER AND SUPERTHRIVE. After 3-4 weeks slowly introduce some ferz. My suggestion would be half strenght on ferz till you see how they respond.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the good info tripolar. Im going to keep what you said in mind.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 11, 2008)

HAHA im soooooo Fuckin High right now


----------



## dangreen (Sep 11, 2008)

Wish i was, all i have left is shake until i harvest something.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok i checked on my 4 seeds that im germinatingg and 1 has little tap roots sticking out already and 2 have their little tips poking out.

how long does the tap root have to be untill its ready to be planted into the soil?

Ill take a picture but in the mean time.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 11, 2008)

Doesn't have to be very long of a tap root to plant. Just as long as you can tell the shell has cracked and root is coming out.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 11, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Doesn't have to be very long of a tap root to plant. Just as long as you can tell the shell has cracked and root is coming out.


ok cool im gonna take picture of the seeds now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 11, 2008)

First 3 seeds planted at 8:30pm 1 seed is still geminating no signs of tap rooting yet.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 11, 2008)

heres the seeds germination pic i took. damn hurricane


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 12, 2008)

My 4th snowryder seed finally germinated and i planted it earlier today. so 100% germination rate on the 4 seeds i used to plant.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice man have any of them started sprouting yet? How many plants do you plan to put in that room at once? Also you been able to order that light system yet?


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 19, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Nice man have any of them started sprouting yet? How many plants do you plan to put in that room at once? Also you been able to order that light system yet?


 
Hey dan whats up i have been on here cause tha Huricane ike hit me in my area and i lost power right before me seedlings sprouted. but luckily my power got turned back on 3 days after it hit, so i think one of my seedslings streched a little from when they had no light but any way here are some pics.

right now im only puting 4 snowryder plants in my tent to try it out and try and get some seeds out of the snowryder i hope atleast get one female. I havent had my internet since the storm came but i just got it back today i was scared my seedlings were gonna die from no light but i got them by my window sill while the power my out.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh man I am sorry to hear that.Wow I sure am glad they survived. I was a little worried what happened to ya lol. The Stretched plants i would just put some more soil around the stem to support them. I am having some stretching problems with mine because i have the light higher up cause the Diesel Ryders are getting a lot taller then i thought lol.


When are you gonna do the AK47 autos? I want to do them so bad. But no money for more seeds right now. I have everything invested into my system atm and no smoke .


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 19, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Oh man I am sorry to hear that.Wow I sure am glad they survived. I was a little worried what happened to ya lol. The Stretched plants i would just put some more soil around the stem to support them. I am having some stretching problems with mine because i have the light higher up cause the Diesel Ryders are getting a lot taller then i thought lol.
> 
> 
> When are you gonna do the AK47 autos? I want to do them so bad. But no money for more seeds right now. I have everything invested into my system atm and no smoke .


 
HEHE yeah im glad they did survive ill take some pictures tonight and post pics of how they are right now. other than that their doing great.

IDk when ill start the AK47 autos probly soon though.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 20, 2008)

I just orderd my 400watt light with that cool tube reflector today so im excited ill have that soon.  

here are some pics of how my babys are doing as of right now on DAY 7 so its been 1 week now hehe sweet.


----------



## xogenic (Sep 21, 2008)

hi there been thinking of growing some lowryder some time soon been growing 10 ak47 under my 400w hps i dont know what people are on about i keep a simple setup using canna a+b and ionic boost and the last few weeks pk mix i get around 15 ounces from clones more from seed. think ill try a grow journal for my next one hoping i get some seeds from a mate of mine over amsterdam bas***d keep up the good work matey hope to see some new pictures up soon


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 21, 2008)

the srems are so lenky because you have the light so far away.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 21, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> the srems are so lenky because you have the light so far away.


 Right before my seedlings sprouted my electricity when out at my house and thats why their a little stretchd becuase the didnt have any light at all. Now i have my flourecsent lights 2-3inches from the leaves thats how they should be. I know my lights are really shitty but their working, i orderd a 400watt HPS it will be here soon then my plants will be growing weeds .


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

good deal man!


----------



## Bonequicha (Sep 23, 2008)

lol looks like that one is handicapped


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonequicha said:


> lol looks like that one is handicapped


 
LOL yeah it is for now untill it can support its own stem. it should be getting stonger every day now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 23, 2008)

What do people use Superthrive for? And when can you use it?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 23, 2008)

Superthrive is a nutrient, don't use any nutrients on those for at least 2 weeks. Then start them off really slow like 1/4 regular dose first time growers fail a lot at over fert and killing there plants. I am using organic nutrients so i know little about superthrive.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks dan I guess like you said dont you any nutrients on them for the first 2 weeks is that also like until the plant grows its first tru set of leaves. I wonder how much of the fox farm nutrients i use per gallon from starting off like 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 so on cuase i bought the 3 pack of fox farm nutrients from HTG.

Thanks


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

OK FF is very similar to the stuff i have mine is just made locally. I would start with 1/4 recommended dose after 2 weeks then every other weeks bump up the dose. and when flowering starts to happen slow down with the Grow Big and start using the flowering nutes and start them out easy as well.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 24, 2008)

dangreen said:


> OK FF is very similar to the stuff i have mine is just made locally. I would start with 1/4 recommended dose after 2 weeks then every other weeks bump up the dose. and when flowering starts to happen slow down with the Grow Big and start using the flowering nutes and start them out easy as well.


 
Sweet thanks how much nutreints are you useing (like in measurments) per gallon of water your adding it too.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

To start with i was using 5ml per gallon, but now im using 3 different kinds at full dose.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

dangreen said:


> To start with i was using 5ml per gallon, but now im using 3 different kinds at full dose.


Cool Thanks.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got my light in the mail heres a list of what i just got today 

Fox Farm ocaen forest soil 1.5 cu ft bag
Fox Farm 3 pack nutrients
400w digital light with cool tube reflector


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are some of my pics for today


----------



## dangreen (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking great bro! The diesels are killing me a couple of them are getting closer to harvest then most and i want to smoke the shit out of them. bah


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

YEah i love how your deisel are looking right now their so yummy.

yeah i turned my light on and it was getting up to 90 + degrees in my tent so i cut it off.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 25, 2008)

90+ holy shit . Get some fans and a intake/exhaust.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

dangreen said:


> 90+ holy shit . Get some fans and a intake/exhaust.


lol yeah it was scareing me. At time when i bought my light and stuff i didnt have enough money to buy the exhaust and in line fans but i just got them today on HTG along with two 6 inch flanges.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 26, 2008)

Sweet man! You are using Floros for now?


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 26, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Sweet man! You are using Floros for now?


 
yep im useing 3 Floros for now.


----------



## Bonequicha (Sep 27, 2008)

lets see dem snowryders


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 27, 2008)

Their looking way better now.


----------



## lovetogroww (Sep 27, 2008)

They are getting bigger. They should start growing fast anytime now.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking good,i noticed the snowryders accutally grow a lot slower then my diesels have.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah they do seem like their growing a bit slow i wonder if it could be the floros. IDK.

I like this pic.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it ok to mist the water droplets on to the leaves.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 29, 2008)

Great pic. I wouldn't recommend misting your plants tends to over watering.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah i did it last night but then right after i didnt feel comfortable misting the leaves and now i reqlly dont see the point of doing it. Im not sure if the plants leaves can even absorb the droplets of water that falls on them, but i dont want to risk it i want to be gentle with my plants all through out the grow.

But any way after the droplets dried up it really didnt seem have any problem idk maybe it got lucky.

Well i switched my light cycles from 24/0 to 20/4 i figured they start geting some rest. I noticed about an hour into the light cycle change that my temperature is around 77 degrees and my humidity is through the roof a good 50% on the hygrometer.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 29, 2008)

50% is good during the Veg just during bloom u want it under 40%.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 29, 2008)

idk if ill be able to get my humidity to stay in the 40% range during bloom thats gonna be hard. My humidity in the tent with the floro lights on is from 30%-35%. average with just my fluros i woander what it will be with the 400watter on with a proper ventilation setup.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 29, 2008)

Ventilation will make the big difference.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 29, 2008)

yep its already day 17 plants are still too small to see any sign of sex but they have already started new leavs in between the center stem to produce the branching stages of growth.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 29, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ventilation will make the big difference.


so like just haveing the inline fan and ducting right its really going to make a huge differance.  right i think it would. 

anyways this is cool ill probly get my inline fan on wednsday or thursday maybe.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 30, 2008)

Todays pics:


----------



## dangreen (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking really healthy i think once you get your HPS going sex will come faster. Looking good!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 1, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Looking really healthy i think once you get your HPS going sex will come faster. Looking good!


 
Yeah Thanks Dan they are looking really healthy and I think ill be able tell the sex on the 2 healthiest plants in a couple of days but still not sure itll take time. My inline fan and 6 inch couplers will be here tomorrow aswell I allready have everything ready to be setup im just waiting on the package to get it all going. I cant wait.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet can't wait to see it set up. Did you order 2 fans i may have missed that? You planning 1 for exhaust and a open hole to pull air in, then another fan for cooling the light? I am confused kinda hard to explain ....

Maybe ill just have to see how you set it up lol.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL I just read your post in your about you smokeing a little nug of your Diesel it made me luagh. Well im just going to set it up by useing my 1 in line fan to pull air through the exhuast. Then on my intake side I have a fan on top of my tent pushing cold fresh air in the tent and i think im gona pick up a small fan to leave in the tent.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 2, 2008)

You having the exhaust fan pull the hot air from the light as well? Thats kinda the purpose of the cool tube lol.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 2, 2008)

dangreen said:


> You having the exhaust fan pull the hot air from the light as well? Thats kinda the purpose of the cool tube lol.


 
Yep thats what i did today but i didnt get to finish seting up the exhuast system for the cooltube i olny had time to do half of it ill do the rest tommorow.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am ordering the same setup but I am getting the euro light instead gonna 2 6" fans from home depot cheaper than htg and use change over couplings 6" to 4" because the tent comes with 2 4"  couplers right? that cool tube is totally inclosed right? your not getting any freash air to the room that way can you leave the reflector but take the glass off? I will have One fresh line coming in blowingthe light and another sucking it off the light to vent to my charcol filter for smell. Great setup plants will do better when you get more lighting. How was the shipping from htg did it say htg on the package?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice man that set up looks great, your shit is gonna be dank!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 3, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> I am ordering the same setup but I am getting the euro light instead gonna 2 6" fans from home depot cheaper than htg and use change over couplings 6" to 4" because the tent comes with 2 4" couplers right? that cool tube is totally inclosed right? your not getting any freash air to the room that way can you leave the reflector but take the glass off? I will have One fresh line coming in blowingthe light and another sucking it off the light to vent to my charcol filter for smell. Great setup plants will do better when you get more lighting. How was the shipping from htg did it say htg on the package?


 
Yeah I went to home depot and saw that they had 6 inch inline fans but but it was only a few bux cheaper i didnt care at the time being. IM going to finish setting it all up tonight and get the cooltube runing. IM really impressed with the shipping from htg its really fast and they ship ups so no signing bullshit like the regular mail. Yes the cool tube is fully enclosed but has 6 inch opening on each side to put ducting for the ventilation. the way how i ve my tent setup right now i have a fan blowing freash air from my room into my tent ill take pics of everthing about my setup post it up and show its going to work. My update will be later tonight.

Oh hey *Koolhand *by the way what is the strain called you have in your avatar, that shit looks dank man.

Thanks guys


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know i was so high when I found it I can't remember where Ifound it. lol


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 3, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> I don't know i was so high when I found it I can't remember where Ifound it. lol


 
LOL thats funny what does it look like to you maybe purple somthin idk haha.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 4, 2008)

*Update 10-04-08*

*Snowryder on Day 22 (3 weeks 1 Day)*


Ok guys well I finished setting up my cooltube and its working really awsome im happy i got the cooltube now Thanks Dangreen on that recomendation ill be giving dan +rep for that. I also started germinating 2 of my feminized AK47x Lowryder#2 seeds, I checkd them and it looks like their gona show taproots tommorow cause i could see their shell starting to crack open and they have only been germinating as of 8 pm last night. So thats really good to Know those genetics in the 2 seeds are good to go. I also used some of my Fox Farm soil for my auto ak47xlr2 in two of my 3 gallon pots.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet man that is totally legit now. I like how you have air coming straight from outside unnoticed with the a/c unit. Oh I can't wait to see how the Ak's work out. I


I don't know if i am gonna be able to buy more seeds. Cause i looked at dope-seeds.com website today . And it says we do not ship to the U.S.A , so i wrote Jim to clarify. Hopefully they still do cause i don't know another reliable supplier. And they always have great prices.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet man yeah im stoked I cant wait for the AK's to start . Dude I know man i saw that the other day and i was just about to post something about that. I hope he does stilll ship to te USA cause then im in the same boat you are. But I think maybe JIM put that up on the sight cause all the other seeds site are doing that now. BUt yeah let me know when you get your Email back from him cause id like to now i need to get me some diesel ryders .


----------



## dangreen (Oct 4, 2008)

Pollinate some of your Ak's I am gonna need some seeds kiss-ass.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 4, 2008)

lol hey dan look i got my free dope-seeds *Thai Haze x skunk#1 seeds* today in the mail im happy camper now.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 4, 2008)

We shoud start a lowryder club and ship each other our seeds. someone gets lowryder 2 and I will have the white russian Dan has the diesle I also will pollinate snowryder. I would love to get a lowryder g13 out there. I wonder what that would take? What do you guys think?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 4, 2008)

That would be sick but i don't have another room to keep males atm i could only do it during summer time.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 4, 2008)

I was thinking about somthing. what about when the Males start to produce pollen sacksclipping off the sacks but keeping just one or 2 pods going till right around time to open put them in a cup and let them open then pollinate the fem just a few branches. I don't know Im gonna give it a try fuck it. I don't have another room either.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah man thats totaly a badass idea but my grow tent is my only room lol damn.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 5, 2008)

I just Planted my two feminized AK47xLowryder 2 seeds 10-04-08


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 5, 2008)

I just smoked a joint of some bag shake. its getting me high but it makes me feel all tingly on my back and neck and head right now wow its taking me like forover just to type thiswhat ype of high is this now i feel like im touching something holy carp now its really tingly oh shit my arms owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww aghhhhhhhh this is freaking me out and i cant stop typing.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 5, 2008)

Heres a update


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 5, 2008)

plants look so good bro.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 5, 2008)

names them bitches need some names.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 5, 2008)

cant u get that light any closer??? it seems far away....u have the cool tube ..use it


----------



## BillyBragg (Oct 5, 2008)

where did you get the grow shelter?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 5, 2008)

He is using the Cool Tube, by exhausting the hot air out of the tent and through the tube and pulling colder air in passing the light. kiss-ass


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 5, 2008)

BillyBragg said:


> where did you get the grow shelter?


At http://www.htgsupply.com/


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you think anyone might be able to identify what kind of weed this is idk what it could maybe just regular idk????


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like some REGGIES or BRICK


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 6, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> looks like some REGGIES or BRICK


 
What does that mean like its probly from mexico.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably Mexico or just some commercial swag. Lots of people in Cali grow commercial swag up north in huge crops, sometimes its half decent. Nice man I can't wait to order some of the Ak seeds hopefully.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 6, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Probably Mexico or just some commercial swag. Lots of people in Cali grow commercial swag up north in huge crops, sometimes its half decent. Nice man I can't wait to order some of the Ak seeds hopefully.


 
LOL yeah i figured what the hell its mostlikely from mexico

im uploading a few pics of the AK that just came up.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 6, 2008)

I am still waiting for dope-seeds.com to email me back about that.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 6, 2008)

man i have noticed alot of faster grow on the Snowryder's since i started use the 400watt HPS cooltube I love it.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

nice set up . air cooled too! +rep


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice set up . air cooled too! +rep


sweet man thanks are you subscribeing to my grow thread its gonna be dank.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

oh i am subscribed. ill be right back i gotta smoke a J!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 7, 2008)

sup buddy heres my screen name! loving the grow thread! update pics now please


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> sup buddy heres my screen name! loving the grow thread! update pics now please


LOL Hell yeah man i see you did the ^ like i do haha sick i love the ne dank ass name danky^dank here for the kill... HAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 7, 2008)

hell yeah man they look great. growing well! best money you ever spent


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 7, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> LOL Hell yeah man i see you did the ^ like i do haha sick i love the ne dank ass name danky^dank here for the kill... HAHAHAHAAHAHAH


good old colorado bred that name!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> hell yeah man they look great. growing well! best money you ever spent


 
Yep you know it. 4 Way FTMFW


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 7, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Yep you know it. 4 Way FTMFW


so how many days exactly are you in on the grow now?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

i want your fucking LIGHT.. ugh!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> so how many days exactly are you in on the grow now?


 IM 25 days in



crippledguy said:


> i want your fucking LIGHT.. ugh!


LOL yeah its pretty badass you should get one it was only $230bux


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 7, 2008)

money well spent as i said before. im trying out my led light when it gets


----------



## durban^poison (Oct 7, 2008)

fucking sick ass shit! mang!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 7, 2008)

get some more pics up


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

THanks trev lol rep it up yo!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

dank what do you want me to take pics of i wish they were allready starting to show their sex.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

are all three of you friends or something?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

hey its ok to let your plants listen to music right???


----------



## brut8888 (Oct 7, 2008)

YOU gotta give it nutes im using a few cfls and there triple that size and 2 weeks younger , fox farm makes all the difference bro


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

brut8888 said:


> YOU gotta give it nutes im using a few cfls and there triple that size and 2 weeks younger , fox farm makes all the difference bro


 
Yep thanks bro i got the FOX Farm 3 pack liquid nuterients.


----------



## durban^poison (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for helping me out with the lights man.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 8, 2008)

durban^poison said:


> thanks for helping me out with the lights man.


no problem im glad i can help you man. were in this shit together for the dank.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 8, 2008)

must know one another


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> must know one another


 
oh lol yeah we do


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 8, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> must know one another


ummmm yeah, we know one another. problem?


----------



## jrow (Oct 8, 2008)

when do you think you'll start to flower?


----------



## durban^poison (Oct 8, 2008)

Cant upload my own avatar GAY SHIT


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 8, 2008)

my grow room is almost done! cant wait to try out the LED lights ill being growing the ak 47 X low Ryder as well


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 8, 2008)

i want some cana porn...


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 8, 2008)

*AK47x lowryder2 seddlings*


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 8, 2008)

looking great! got some good pics of them today.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)

one of my snowryder has a leaf turning yellow and has nuterient burn i think. What should i do. im just giveing them water fromnow on untill it clears up what should i do ill take a few pics.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea gotta be careful with the nutrients. Only use it once a week. You should notice sex by end of week 3-4. Your plants look very healthy and growing nice great job so far. kiss-ass But dont worry to much about it i would give it a good watering once the soil drys and chill with the nutrients for a bit.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah get the pics up, just flush them with water. then ease back on wit the nutrients.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 9, 2008)

there not looking so healthy


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Yea gotta be careful with the nutrients. Only use it once a week. You should notice sex by end of week 3-4. Your plants look very healthy and growing nice great job so far. kiss-ass But dont worry to much about it i would give it a good watering once the soil drys and chill with the nutrients for a bit.


 
yeah thats what im gonna do i just need to chill with them nutes kiss-ass


Iseriously see sighns of 3 plants that have started to show sexed already of one male plant and 2 females i think as of right now.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 9, 2008)

Little to much water they need to dry out. Thats why there leaves are droopy. But they look great, how close do you have your light? Kinda almost looks like light burn.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)

ok i put the fan blow air directly on them.

hmm the light may be 2 feet away from the plants

Edit yes its i moved up to 2feet now it was at maybe 1.5 foot


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 9, 2008)

no worries man they look good just a little droppy they will fire back up. Found out I have 2 fems hanging around in my grow cab. after 24 hr of darkness they showed me there skirt haha.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 9, 2008)

congrats man!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 9, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> thanks bro


any pics be chance? i cant wait to get my light!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah im uploading more right know.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 10, 2008)

How come I can't see any photobucket pics? such a shame???


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 10, 2008)

how about now


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 10, 2008)

yup pretty


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

looking great mang! ​


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 10, 2008)

oh yeah i bought a carbon filter.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

heres a pretty pic!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

You gonna throw some males under floros to get seeds or you gonna toss them?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

dangreen said:


> You gonna throw some males under floros to get seeds or you gonna toss them?


i said toss them, he has enough seeds


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 11, 2008)

I want more seeds thats what i trully want for the snowryders right now.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> I want more seeds thats what i trully want for the snowryders right now.


 ouch...


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

Well then he can send me some .


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 11, 2008)

lol ^^


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 11, 2008)

so you think its ok to water them now or should i wait 1 more day.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 11, 2008)

Whats Topping a plant?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Whats Topping a plant?


same! whats topping a plant? wow whats up with the yellow and drooping shade leafs?


----------



## willRavage (Oct 11, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend topping lowryders, they only hve so much time to grow and flower. Also, Im doing a grow very similar to this, almost same sized ten and everything, also my lowryder female is the same age as yours! So lets see what happends!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 11, 2008)

willRavage said:


> I wouldn't recommend topping lowryders, they only hve so much time to grow and flower. Also, Im doing a grow very similar to this, almost same sized ten and everything, also my lowryder female is the same age as yours! So lets see what happends!


sweet i want to see your grow.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

but still, what is topping? im lost


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah what is Topping can some one describe that in detail?


----------



## willRavage (Oct 11, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> yeah what is Topping can some one describe that in detail?



Topping is a method used at a curtain age of the plant. Usually after its reached a good height and showed sex. You cut the newest growth off right at the stem and this forces the plant to produce two colas instead of one.

I did it with my sativa and it took almost a week for it to start growing again since it sends it into shock. Thats why I dont recommend it with lowryders.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

willRavage said:


> Topping is a method used at a curtain age of the plant. Usually after its reached a good height and showed sex. You cut the newest growth off right at the stem and this forces the plant to produce two colas instead of one.
> 
> I did it with my sativa and it took almost a week for it to start growing again since it sends it into shock. Thats why I dont recommend it with lowryders.


so can it keep a plant shorter? thanks for the info. thats been bugging me + rep for you!


----------



## willRavage (Oct 11, 2008)

In some cases yes, that all depends on the sativa/indica properties. I topped my plant and it still got 4 feet tall!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

willRavage said:


> In some cases yes, that all depends on the sativa/indica properties. I topped my plant and it still got 4 feet tall!


how far down do you cut it? thanks again!


----------



## willRavage (Oct 11, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> how far down do you cut it? thanks again!


Just at the new growth, you know, the very top newest growth, hence the name "topping"


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

willRavage said:


> Just at the new growth, you know, the very top newest growth, hence the name "topping"


cool thanks!


----------



## willRavage (Oct 11, 2008)

I did it pretty far into this grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/59376-jock-horror-bagseed-second-grow.html

You can see what it did at the end.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks again for the great info


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 12, 2008)

your basically cutting what would be the new fans leaves from the cola. Dont cut too low because there r 2 stems that will take off from the side of the stem you cut. Fo not do this with low ryders. i also read you do it before you go into flowering it's a little easier on the plant. it will recover faster.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

cool thanks again! good stuff


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 12, 2008)

so i have identified 1 female and 2 males and the 4rth plant I cant tell yet.

BUt heres more pics what do you think






The 2 males are on the right in this picture




The 2 auto AK47


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 13, 2008)

looking good man! more rep


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 13, 2008)

looking good man, keep it up, check out my journal im going to lowryder Ak47 dwarfs about 4 weeks old now


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 13, 2008)

whats hopping purple?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 13, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> whats hopping purple?


 huh? well i just got the crossdresser from purple^stars im going to go threw with the grow on it ill keep updates and pics


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

Hopping!!!! you mean topping its been discused in the previous page in my thread but im going to update this here shortly soon i gota do some stuf f first. and that stuff is doesnot involve smoking i need to do some improvement to the tent.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 13, 2008)

Do Not Cut the Top of a Auto flowering plant, Because there would be no main cola. Your plant would just be in shock and wouldn't produce shit. They start to flower After 14 days, which a general topping you would veg for at least another 15-30 days after topping properly. Just a FYI.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah im not topping any of my autoflowers fuck that im mean shit that would be completly stupid if anyone did the to an auto flower strain. Anyway dank just brought up the subject cause we didnt know any thing about it and wanted to find out.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 13, 2008)

yep! i got the hermie today thanks purps!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

lol!
jjjjjj mary


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 13, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> lol!
> jjjjjj mary


update this shit mang!!! hows the new ducting coming?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

im uploading pics now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok this is what i did just now is i got another 6 inch inline fan to push air through the cooltube light and leter on ill be connecting my carbon filter to it.. I took off the ducting on the side to let my fan blowin cool air all in the tent. Then i opend up side flaps i hope that helps venting some hot air


----------



## dangreen (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking killa bro, can't wait to see how yours turn out.


----------



## willRavage (Oct 13, 2008)

That grow tent is sick, look at all those useful holes and vents!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! IM about to star 2 more of the AK seeds.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 14, 2008)

looks much better! man that light in person in BLINDING!!!  good job


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 14, 2008)

yes sir Thank you.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 14, 2008)

I Transplanted my female snowryder today. SO now all three plants are in the same size pots.

before


after


----------



## dangreen (Oct 15, 2008)

You should get some cheap clip fans and then you could put 6 total plants in there with those size pots. Just my opinion.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

how you doing purp?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

Im doing great how are you crippledguy. My plants are doing great also my snowryder is starting to grow new hairs everywhere and my AK are just getting bigger and bigger right now, Ill take some pics for tonight.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

so is mine! hairs everywhere post up pics!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> so is mine! hairs everywhere post up pics!


lol i will but ive been waiting for you to post up pics did you make your thread yet.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Ya Danky wheres your pics!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

^^lol. I just got some good pics and im uploading them now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

*UPDATE PICS*


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 17, 2008)

They look like sexy plants to me......nice job!

The set up looks smart too!

Keep up the good work!


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/117847-my-first-grow-room-seed-3.html


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

mine has more hairs but omg i really cant believe the groth on the ak's!!! its like TO fast!!! lol ill post pics in a bit


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice man looking good.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

posting pics of mine now


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

here she is +rep if you like im growing under LED enjoy!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

oh and heres my peace for the hell of it


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 18, 2008)

dank ass picks dank shes looking very healthy indeed.  Is it still a hermie or is it 100% female now*?????*


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 18, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> They look like sexy plants to me......nice job!
> 
> The set up looks smart too!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man i like your grow ill stick around for it.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 18, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> dank ass picks dank shes looking very healthy indeed.  Is it still a hermie or is it 100% female now*?????*


im almost positive its 100% a bitch now


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 18, 2008)

is that led the ufo? Where did yo get it and how much?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 18, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> is that led the ufo? Where did yo get it and how much?


no not the ufo, its on ebey for 32$ shipped


----------



## dangreen (Oct 19, 2008)

Your growing with a $32 grow light wtf.... well if yours turns out well im buying 1 of those for seed room. You doing all snowryders as well Dank?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

no one snow and one ak


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

i havent looked at my plants in 2 days so ill update this later maybe.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> i havent looked at my plants in 2 days so ill update this later maybe.


you need to check on them!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dangreen (Oct 19, 2008)

2 days !!! You have good patience your grow should turn out well then.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

dangreen said:


> 2 days !!! You have good patience your grow should turn out well then.


lol i look every 5mins


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

dangreen said:


> 2 days !!! You have good patience your grow should turn out well then.


Thanks man i just lookd at them and man their doing great from what i saw.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

PICS!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

*UPDATE PICS*

Tell me what you think they look to be doing great!! + Rep me 








I got me a 1/2 8th of some big bud smells great!!! Ill take more pics of it.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

man there looking great!!!! the bud looks very nice more pics!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

more PICS will be up in a few!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

very nice man! i just switched mine over to 20/4


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> very nice man! i just switched mine over to 20/4


sweet man!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 20, 2008)

This big bud ids the fukin bwst shit i smoked yet!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 20, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> This big bud ids the fukin bwst shit i smoked yet!


told ya man my plant is kicking ass under the HPS!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 20, 2008)

hells yeah man!!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 20, 2008)

pass it this way


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

girls are looking very happy!! + rep


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks crippled guy i gave you rep too .

today i found the first few female hairs on my biggest AK47xLR#2 its so sick.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 20, 2008)

very nice!!! i wish your camera was better i wana see!!!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 20, 2008)

Purp your growing under LED too? Those plants look really good nice job. How many female snow and Ak you have?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 20, 2008)

nah, i just gave him the led cuz its not enough light for a flowering plant. so i got a HPS


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 20, 2008)

*UPDATE*
Oh and by the way i just wanted to say that my big AK plant took just 14 day thats 2 weeks from seed to the first sighn of showing its sex, thats pretty awsome i think.

Dan the plant under the led is one of the snowryder males i choped so i decided to experiment with it by putting a couple drops of superthrive in a pickle jar filled with water. well its been maybe 2 weeks and its staying alive and im really surprised that its still produceing male sacks just not as much.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow Sweet hook up the seeds!! I am gonna try and set up a seed room shortly cause i can't afford to keep buying these ,its gonna be like $130 for 10 female Auto ak47 seeds Jesus. Hopefully there will be enough pollen in those sacks i saved for the Smallest Snowryder hopefully will get a few seeds from that. 

By the way i am very happy with how the Snowryders are looking and smelling lost of trichs and my largest one is starting to fill in. I defiantly noticed a difference in size of plants from 2 gallon pot to 3 gallon. Lost more branching in the 3 gallon. But that could just be a pheno.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Wow Sweet hook up the seeds!! I am gonna try and set up a seed room shortly cause i can't afford to keep buying these ,its gonna be like $130 for 10 female Auto ak47 seeds Jesus. Hopefully there will be enough pollen in those sacks i saved for the Smallest Snowryder hopefully will get a few seeds from that.
> 
> By the way i am very happy with how the Snowryders are looking and smelling lost of trichs and my largest one is starting to fill in. I defiantly noticed a difference in size of plants from 2 gallon pot to 3 gallon. Lost more branching in the 3 gallon. But that could just be a pheno.


YEah i know what you meen thats why i feel i should grow for some seeds soon but its all good i guess i try not to worry about to much. 

MAn i have noticed a differance on my only snowryder after i transplanted it into a much bigger pot its been growing really good now like no droopy leaves just growth and more hairs popping up each day. And the AK is growing so quick. 

but hey dan im thinking of geeting better container pots should i probly get both 2 and 3 gallon size pots.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you know what size of pots you are using now? I would put the Auto Ak's in larger pots cause they can yield easily 50grams a plant.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

ccongrats on the AK!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

2 Gallon Might be perfect for the Snowryders guess well see how they compare when mine finish, but the Ak's you want 2-3 gallon at least. I would look for square if you have a way to get some so much easier for space.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

sagga sagga sagga


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet thanks dan

whats sagga mean crippled guy?

*UPDATE* for today is out of my 8 thai haze x skunk seeds i started germing 2 days ago ihave allready planted 7 of them.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 21, 2008)

jsut a world that i made up. you like?

congrats keep sprouting them


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> sweet thanks dan
> 
> whats sagga mean crippled guy?
> 
> *UPDATE* for today is out of my 8 thai haze x skunk seeds i started germing 2 days ago ihave allready planted 7 of them.


Wait your starting Thai Haze now? Or you have another set up? Or you just gonna veg them under HPS then harvest the Auto's then swap to 12/12? Honestly I could not grow the thai haze unless I had real patience 3 1/2 months for flowering fuck that. But i hope they turn out good for ya.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 21, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Wait your starting Thai Haze now? Or you have another set up? Or you just gonna veg them under HPS then harvest the Auto's then swap to 12/12? Honestly I could not grow the thai haze unless I had real patience 3 1/2 months for flowering fuck that. But i hope they turn out good for ya.


yeah i think thats what hes planning on, but the wait will be worth it any new pics purps? oh and crippledguy your new avatar is fucking sick!!! + rep!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Wait your starting Thai Haze now? Or you have another set up? Or you just gonna veg them under HPS then harvest the Auto's then swap to 12/12? Honestly I could not grow the thai haze unless I had real patience 3 1/2 months for flowering fuck that. But i hope they turn out good for ya.


 
Yep thats the plan


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Well i should be getting some of those seeds with my next order so If yours turn out well i might Scrog a few in the corners of my tent.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Well i should be getting some of those seeds with my next order so If yours turn out well i might Scrog a few in the corners of my tent.


Nice man yeah i should be getting some more as well with my order that put in yesterday.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 21, 2008)

PICS


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

my computer isnt functioning properly right know so ill just post them later ima go smoke so be chill ok LATER.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 22, 2008)

subscribed.

I want your setup.

<3 +rep


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

were all on the same page. have any of you guys herd of running auto's 12/12? just a thought I have my bag seed plant 2 weeks into flowering and I don't want to give up all the hard work I put into her just to start these new seeds and I am running out of room in my cab she is almost 20"s and I'm gonna have to move her to my tent. If you can see my problem let me know what ya think.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

whats up KOOLIO?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> were all on the same page. have any of you guys herd of running auto's 12/12? just a thought I have my bag seed plant 2 weeks into flowering and I don't want to give up all the hard work I put into her just to start these new seeds and I am running out of room in my cab she is almost 20"s and I'm gonna have to move her to my tent. If you can see my problem let me know what ya think.


train her you can do it! and on a auto flowering plant you do not want to go 12/12! more light the better. mines on 20/4


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

crippled you change your avtar more than I clean my screen.lol


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

You can start the Auto's on 12/12 I wouldn't recommend it. Cause i have watched a few grows like that and the yields were weak and buds not that great. Plants maybe got 10" tall.

If you want to start your Auto's you should try and take your female out of the room after 12 hours if you can and put it in a Light leak proof facility/room. Idk just a thought


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

you need to keep a auto flowering plant on 20/4 or 18/6... never 12/12 mines on 20/4 and is coming along great


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

Kind of a shitty situation. It's kinda tough to do that with the hydro setup. I didin't like soil to messy so I went the other way extreme from the start.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Kind of a shitty situation. It's kinda tough to do that with the hydro setup. I didin't like soil to messy so I went the other way extreme from the start.


yep... im not going to deal with the lowryder strains again. or autos again


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

how come? I think there good for a quick grow I'm gonna do these that I have then do some g13xhaze then I would like to do some blueberryx kush (auto)


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> how come? I think there good for a quick grow I'm gonna do these that I have then do some g13xhaze then I would like to do some blueberryx kush (auto)


not a fan of autos... its kinda cool but i like to FLOWER, MY plant


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

im faded can help right now


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL cippledguy you keep changing your avatar whats the reason for tha numerous changes LOL.



dontpanic said:


> subscribed.
> 
> I want your setup.
> 
> <3 +rep


yep thanks do you have grow going



koolhand77 said:


> were all on the same page. have any of you guys herd of running auto's 12/12? just a thought I have my bag seed plant 2 weeks into flowering and I don't want to give up all the hard work I put into her just to start these new seeds and I am running out of room in my cab she is almost 20"s and I'm gonna have to move her to my tent. If you can see my problem let me know what ya think.


man i thought about it but then figured it wouldnt be great.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 22, 2008)

Starting one really hessetent(sp?) about starting one tho due to the fact of the parents but yes i have my seeds in paper towl atm just got some bomb hindu kush is there any way for me to send you a pm im kind of talkin alot right now cuz typing on my fingers feels really good lol i have a questioin but dont know how to send you a message


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> Starting one really hessetent(sp?) about starting one tho due to the fact of the parents but yes i have my seeds in paper towl atm just got some bomb hindu kush is there any way for me to send you a pm im kind of talkin alot right now cuz typing on my fingers feels really good lol i have a questioin but dont know how to send you a message


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah man just go to were it say my roll it up and then go down to list mesage illl send you a pm.


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

hey nice grows man, check me out and tell me what ya think


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

Inspectah said:


> hey nice grows man, check me out and tell me what ya think


sweet man + rep ima check yours.


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

nice, I will keep an eye on your grows definately, them buds lookin nice


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> im faded can help right now


Thats the best one yet


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

you like that kool?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

you like that?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

haha i jsut have really bad ADHD


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

that shits funny man


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

well looky that i change it to that we're screwed and look what post number this is for me. OMG ha.. weird


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

holy shit. stop that


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 22, 2008)

pretty weird but the girlfriend is calling me so i gotta head out..peace
CRIPPLED


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> well looky that i change it to that we're screwed and look what post number this is for me. OMG ha.. weird


dude the wheel chair was bad ass... you cant expect people to reply every 2 seconds so chill out on the post and repeating yourself 5 times. i see it in every thread 

on another note, post up the new pics purps! you say yours is taller? but out the tape measure and take a pic, ill do mine now


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

shes standing just over 9inchs


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Oct 22, 2008)

wow what a stretch id lower the cool tube a few inches


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

lol ok i hop my computer will work.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

2smoke4bud7 said:


> wow what a stretch id lower the cool tube a few inches


this is my plant not Purps, and it stretched do to a led light, not its under a HPS notice theres not stretch in the 8 new fan leaves


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> not a fan of autos... its kinda cool but i like to FLOWER, MY plant


What is it that you don't like about them?


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

i would guess no control over flowering


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

Inspectah said:


> i would guess no control over flowering


exactly


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

I absolutly love the auto flowering but im starting the thai haze to expeirince the flowering process i goes through to get some more knowledge for growing.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

I personally think regular flowering blows. To much time, chance of bud rot, mold, bugs, ect. Auto's are quick turnover and hella dank, resistant to mold/bud rot as well. Plus they easy to stealth and getting more potent.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey dan is that pic in your avatar your plant?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

ok this was my *update* for *10-19-08:*


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

And heres todays *UPDATE:* I lowerd my light a little bit. The droopy leaves at the top is causi did a hevy misting on the plant by accident.

**







**


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

okay okay.... you win  lol nice man looking great! id move the light down just a hair good job


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

nice lol i dont think i will the temp is at 84 now. ?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

mines at 79


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya thats my plant as avatar. Looking good. Can't wait to order more seeds.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ya thats my plant as avatar. Looking good. Can't wait to order more seeds.


is it a snowryder dan?

and what is your light time at? 18/6?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

i think may be one of his diesel ryder.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Diesel and my light is set to 24 hours now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

nice man for some reason it seems like avatar is glowing i dont know what make it do that but its hella Sick. I win again its a Dieselryder sweet!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Because i had my Flash on with the HPS going so it gives it a yellow background and the green really stands out. If i had some black background would be so sick I am gonna get one eventually to take pics against.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

so dan you budding the diesel ryders at 24 on 0 off? should i do that? or leave it at 20/4? i want results! thanks

i cant get my avatar to work


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

I am on a 24/0 but I have only been on it for a week so IDK well shall see what happens the snowryders look dank for now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

nice dan i really cant wait untill my snowryder starts to bud!! cause i really want to see the bud grow in person.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I am on a 24/0 but I have only been on it for a week so IDK well shall see what happens the snowryders look dank for now.


cool well keep me updated looking great!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Purp,
Soon enough your plants will start blowing up about 4-5 weeks in. But i wish you could come see it 

Danky ty again for the comments i will do final pics of all dried bud and what i have left from all the harvest.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks dan man, yep *SOON THEY SHALL BLOOM HAHA!! *right now their at day 42. so im at 6 weeks in and it started to grow numerous hairs all through out the plant and realy just starting on the very bottom nodes or branches.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

You using bloom nutes?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

dangreen said:


> You using bloom nutes?



BIG BLOOM


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

Well any day they will be like a bomb and blow up


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Well any day they will be like a bomb and blow up


CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dan you are 24 on 0 off then you went to 24 off? Why 24 on? It didn't think these plants were effected by changes int he light cycle except for darkness


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

dangreen said:


> You using bloom nutes?


 
Yep The Fox Farm Tiger Bloom i already see a huge amount of hairs forming on the top and branch nodes.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

damn man keep up the great work! + rep


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

mines doing great as well


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

danky dank digga de dankens wankens


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> danky dank digga de dankens wankens


.........................


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

chciken poopers with straight cherry chunks of goodies


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> chciken poopers with straight cherry chunks of goodies


dude... really you post to much no sense...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

why you dont even know me man, id stop running your mouth!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> why you dont even know me man, id stop running your mouth!


blahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey stop it keep it on topic,













lol!!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 23, 2008)

crippeld's kool he was probably stoned lol


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> crippeld's kool he was probably stoned lol


lol nyeah it sound like it from what he posted. haha


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> lol nyeah it sound like it from what he posted. haha


LOL good stuff hey purps, try and get some close ups on the pistils!!! i wana see them compeered to mine


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

id outgrow you and day Danky Dank lets do it


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

huh! stop it guys come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

your talking to the stoner


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> id outgrow you and day Danky Dank lets do it


dude stop whoring up purps thread. i grow for my self not to compete so go grow against your self and STFU or better yet do a burn out in your wheel chair thatd be sick


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> your talking to the stoner


cuz yours says stoner you think that makes a diff? come on who cares about post count. just stop the bullshit posts back to the topic, purps, you able to get the pics a lil better?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 23, 2008)

look at this man i have been blazing this whole time, this is all a brotha, you are both chill i was fucknig off and yeah


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> cuz yours says stoner you think that makes a diff? come on who cares about post count. just stop the bullshit posts back to the topic, purps, you able to get the pics a lil better?


 not ye but my my camera keeps fuckin up and wont turn on im getting pissed.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> look at this man i have been blazing this whole time, this is all a brotha, you are both chill i was fucknig off and yeah


you stay the fuck outa my grow thread you peace of shit! calling my shit weak? FUCK YOU BITCH!!!!!!

CRIPPLE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

lol come on chill yall chillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!

ok dank i have few pics i finlyy took. hold on.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> lol come on chill yall chillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!
> 
> ok dank i have few pics i finlyy took. hold on.


NO!!! this fuck whored up my thread talking shit, and neg repped me!!! fuck that bitch! hes prolly cripple for talking shit and getting his legs cut the fuck off! catch me if you can! stupid cunt! if i see you ill saw your arms off! then we can have a grow off you dip shit!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 23, 2008)

im done with RIU good luck with your grow purps...


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah ok!!!!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

What did i miss?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

dangreen said:


> What did i miss?


a internet fight between dank and crippled guy so now dank isnt getting on rolliyup any more which sux. It was realiy dumb.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

I did not even see fight words except for danks... but who cares lets smoke one and chill......


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

lol yeah im down lets chill.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a Finger Hash ball im gonna smoke on my chronic!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

yo guys i know you probably friend with the kid have him come back he use some language but im not about fighting man, have him come back and call it cool i was joking in the firsdt place. purple stuffs looking good how long have you been flowering?

p.s. dangreen? finger hash? hell yea smoked some last week. what are you smoking it ontop of?

peace purp keep up da work, whats next in your gowbook?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Smoking the Finger hash on top of some Diesel Ryder so tasty!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

how is that diesel ryder? how much hash did you get?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Check out my journal, don't want to be in someone else's thread talking about my grow. Even though Purp probably dont care, but just to be sure. 

I only got a couple balls of finger hash, I am gonna make some bubble hash at some point with my trim.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Check out my journal, don't want to be in someone else's thread talking about my grow. Even though Purp probably dont care, but just to be sure.
> 
> I only got a couple balls of finger hash, I am gonna make some bubble hash at some point with my trim.


 
lolyeah man thats another thing i still need to buy is bubble bags i found a good deal on ebay.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo guys i know you probably friend with the kid have him come back he use some language but im not about fighting man, have him come back and call it cool i was joking in the firsdt place. purple stuffs looking good how long have you been flowering?
> 
> p.s. dangreen? finger hash? hell yea smoked some last week. what are you smoking it ontop of?
> 
> peace purp keep up da work, whats next in your gowbook?


Thanks i have probly been flowering for 2 to 3 weeks now i think.

The next on my grow book is some free seeds i got with my seed order *Thai Haze x Skunk* that sould be nice. I have already germed them and have 7 seedlings growing and now their 3 days old.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Thanks i have probly been flowering for 2 to 3 weeks now i think.
> 
> The next on my grow book is some free seeds i got with my seed order *Thai Haze x Skunk* that sould be nice. I have already germed them and have 7 seedlings growing and now their 3 days old.


I know thats awesome they must have just started the bubble bags on ebay recently good prices. I am going to order some when i have some spare cash.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I know thats awesome they must have just started those on ebay recently good prices. I am going to order some when i have some spare cash.


same here right now im -100$ in my account from overdraft fees.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh shit ouch... I was like that before my harvest thank god. But I dont have any spare money after ordering those seeds. I went through another company instead of dope-seeds. Little cheaper like $20 less then dope-seeds.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah cool any money saved helps, which company. idk if ill go to anyone else at the moment dope seeds custermer service is off the charts i think.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

damn great deal on those bags, how many come? all the bags?


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

yo i've used FF potting soil and thier Ocean forest soils. thats all i use right now. i like starting with the FF potting soil as seedlings and veg than alittle time after veg when they need a transplant you use the FF ocean forest. thier liquid nutes/ferts are great also tiger bloom, big bloom etc. but go for it brotha.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 24, 2008)

Any pic updates? how tall is shre now?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

im takin pics once a week now my snowryder is a little taller than 14 inches tall.



crippledguy said:


> yo i've used FF potting soil and thier Ocean forest soils. thats all i use right now. i like starting with the FF potting soil as seedlings and veg than alittle time after veg when they need a transplant you use the FF ocean forest. thier liquid nutes/ferts are great also tiger bloom, big bloom etc. but go for it brotha.


nice man Thanks. yep im also useing Fox farm ocean forest potting soing and their nutes too i love it so far.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

Purp Hey I just got my tent Did you use those flanges they sent with the tent? I have to hook my filter my room stinks. I was gonna use my 4" fan till I get my 6" inch 250cfm . I saw you have a passive intake on your light then have a fan taking it out. Is that right? Let me know.


----------



## theplux (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice grow man. Nice setup as well. Im stunt. Where can I purcharse one of those tent? And how much are they approx? Thanks a lot. Gl with your next grows.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

you can get them from www.htgsupply.com 149.00 It's cheaper if you go thru there site they wack you for extra shipping thru e-bay. They are awesome to deal I just bought 400hps a tent and some nutes thru them. eveything cam real stealthy. Shipped Wednesday got it Fri. Very kool company.


----------



## theplux (Oct 25, 2008)

mmm they ship in canada?


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dont' know check out the site


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 25, 2008)

htg looks like the shit i think i might have to get a light off that site really looking like its going to happen , they have fast shipping?

sorry purple, grow looks good cant wait for pic update


----------



## theplux (Oct 25, 2008)

> *WE DO NOT SHIP OUTSIDE THE USA.*


baaaaaa what a waste! was gonna spend 600$ lol. Any other sites you suggest thats like HTGsupply.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

you know what call them up tell them you want to spend 600 and you will pay the diffrence for shipping I know I would send it to you for 600.00 call tommrow


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

I live east coast left thier shop wednesday got it friday around noon.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 26, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Purp Hey I just got my tent Did you use those flanges they sent with the tent? I have to hook my filter my room stinks. I was gonna use my 4" fan till I get my 6" inch 250cfm . I saw you have a passive intake on your light then have a fan taking it out. Is that right? Let me know.


Nice man so i see your pretty happy with your order htg is pretty badass huh. HAve you already got the tent set up and all ready for your grow 
when I purchased my tent i only received two 4'' flanges cuase thats what it came with but then i bought a few 6'' flanges and Id recommend the 6'' to be more effeicnt but use what you have for the time being and order your 6'' go for it man.




theplux said:


> Nice grow man. Nice setup as well. Im stunt. Where can I purcharse one of those tent? And how much are they approx? Thanks a lot. Gl with your next grows.


Thanks man the tent that i bought was only $149 on HTG website





dontpanic said:


> htg looks like the shit i think i might have to get a light off that site really looking like its going to happen , they have fast shipping?
> sorry purple, grow looks good cant wait for pic update


 
No problem man their shipping is fast yep i love HTG i just orderd more Fox Farm ocean forest potting soil some better containers a ph paper test kit and somthing else. 


theplux said:


> baaaaaa what a waste! was gonna spend 600$ lol. Any other sites you suggest thats like HTGsupply.


 
aww that bllows i guess your in canada huh, man HTG is great site but they dont ship to the canada  sorry bro. I havnt looked for any other site i can checkbut you should call them like koolhand saidtheyll propbly take your order.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 26, 2008)

Got the tent all setup I have my light running and the plant is in there stinking all to hell. I stuck my 4" fan in to the top left hand hole and put my small carbon filter on it. Going out to buy my 6" fan to kool the light i'll probably get 2 and vent out the top with a 6inch fan have to make a new cabon filter


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 26, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Got the tent all setup I have my light running and the plant is in there stinking all to hell. I stuck my 4" fan in to the top left hand hole and put my small carbon filter on it. Going out to buy my 6" fan to kool the light i'll probably get 2 and vent out the top with a 6inch fan have to make a new cabon filter


 
nice man i hope that works out good for you I still need to finish seting up my carbon filter i cant really smell any stinking yet, i dont remember what it smells like tell me please!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 26, 2008)

well, It smells green I also have a plastic smell coming from tent. like fresh out of mixing room. kinda stinks. The plant smells yummy I love the smell but, my wife doesn't want her cloths smelling like it. lol So I hooked up a small carbon filter and with the filter the smell of the plants is gone but, the plastic is still lingering. Wolfman Zen did a DIY carbon filter I follwed his direction.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 26, 2008)

nice man i was thinking about making a carbon filter but I just bought one instead.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 26, 2008)

you seen how small my box is purple i was j/w i cant really install any filter for the smell when they start to bud what should i do? cant cut holes in the box im using


----------



## dangreen (Oct 27, 2008)

What works good for odor if you cant use a carbon filter, is these pet Odor bags. You place them in the room that smells and is supposed to suck up the smell. You can only get them at certain pet places so might wanna check around.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

how much are these odor bags?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they are around $15-20.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 27, 2008)

Wells guys today i purchasd an automatic watering system so i can go on on a trip to colorado. Its this the
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Green Genius - Automatic Plant Watering System[/SIZE][/FONT] Automatic Plant Watering Systems and Misting Supplies - Mist and Water Timers, Drip Systems, Valves, Nozzle Cleaner and Filters from ACF


----------



## dangreen (Oct 27, 2008)

That is fucking badass I am going to Order one of those when i get some cash. Hope you can get it Dialed in without over watering though.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 28, 2008)

dangreen said:


> That is fucking badass I am going to Order one of those when i get some cash. Hope you can get it Dialed in without over watering though.


 
Yeah I hope its pretty easy to use, it looks like it is but will see. Im gonna mess with it when i get it in the mail and try to get it close to put out what im giving my plants on a regular watering. It looks pretty cool I like it, good for under 60$ shipped.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

nice pick ups purp. how old are you bro?


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn thats gana be sick hope it works out


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

hey purps heres my update...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

stealing da thread


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> stealing da thread


fuck you. hes a friend of mine and lives down the street. im not stealing shit. at least my post are not 100% bull shit waste of time to read you fuck stain. go wheel around. you crossed the line talking shit about my plant and i will not forgive you. i was just posting a mother fucking picture for purps so shut your fucking mouth you post whore!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

i must say you are very immature.. peace


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i must say you are very immature.. peace


no i must say you saying this is

Quote:
Originally Posted by *crippledguy*  
_rather weak again if i must say. and dont fucking bullshit me man ive been here longer than you have and dont post BS posts. maybe if you would take a look at some of my thread or read alittle bit you would understand that i am here to learn and to help other. i have the knowlegde but like become friends with some of the people on here. i help the cause. and for yuorself you post a shit load of unnecessary shit but im not flapping my mouth. i can say what i want when i want and how i want and i have the right to do that cause when something is mentioned or brought up and they need my help im right there to help them out. go ahead and break your HPS over my head but last i looked you had alittle LED light on that streched out plant that you introduced into flowering way to early. it has no fucking branches yet. ugh. peace danky rank dank_

now fuck off and shut your mouth! this site was fun to get on until you started post whoring and talking shit about my plant


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> i said one thing man it.. " rather weak" didnt say any shit about your plant ya kyke.


oh so your calling me kike? ill go about getting you ban now. using a racial comment like that is fucked up. oh, and YES it is talking shit, calling my plant weak is fucked up!!! purps, dan and anyone else can vouch for that you mother fucker!


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

oh im sorry if you wanna talk we can take it to your thread accept i dont wanna look at that weak plant sagga


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> oh im sorry if you wanna talk we can take it to your thread accept i dont wanna look at that weak plant sagga


i will let purps thread be, and drop this. but i wont stop till your banned for calling me a kike you raciest peace of shit!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 28, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> hey purps heres my update...


HOly shit man thats sick as fuck iLOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT your doing a great job on this plant its defintly very healthy as you can tell from the picture!!!

And as for all this bullshit talk about Danky^dank! *crippled guy get the fuck out of my thread and dont come back if I see you post in here one more time i will also get you baned.* I will not tolerate some ignorent person saying racist slurs to people that i know personly and that are my freinds and espeacially in my thread getting off topic thats bullshit. So get the fuck out of my thread and stop posting in DANKS thread whoreing it up your acting like a fucktard stop it. I you said Danks plant is rather weak lol I think not look at the pics you probly cant even grow a tomato plant Danky^dank can definatly out grow your ass anyday.

Im tired of all thist bullshit drama cippled guy has started in my thread in my thread.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

Agreed!!! Now piss off!!!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> go suck eachother off...


stay out of the threads!!! really your just posting bullshit and pissing everyone off!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 28, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> go suck eachother off...


Fuck you your ass getting banned! I told you not too post in here dammit.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 28, 2008)

well with that out of the way...any new pic updates?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 28, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> well with that out of the way...any new pic updates?


lol yeah I am about to post pics for a update


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 28, 2008)

my plants are not doing good  not a good end to my night but cant wait to see yours!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> lol yeah I am about to post pics for a update


fuck yeah! with cripple fuck out of the way, let see the new update


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 28, 2008)

check this shit out!!
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 28, 2008)

holy fucking shit you beat me mang!!! looking great man!!! i wana come over and check them out!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 28, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> holy fucking shit you beat me mang!!! looking great man!!! i wana come over and check them out!!!


yeah you should come over soon man to check them out before i go to Colorado.  I really like how the Snowryder is growing shes so beutifull and healthy right now.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 29, 2008)

Yay Danky is back! Your babies look great hopefully they do good while your away. Wow i missed a lot today Cripple is banned?


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now thats what im talkin about my friend.


keep it up and gl with the plants well you are away.


pEace


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 29, 2008)

hehe Thanks guys im gonna give the girls their first dose of Fox Farm BIG BLOOM nutes in the morning when i water them. And will se how they respond in the next week of growth right now were at *Day 46 on the Snowryder* while dopeseeds recommed is 10 WEEKS till harvestim at teh half way point on the snowryder.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 29, 2008)

nice looking plants bro... What type of yeild do you think your gonna pull. My bag seed seemed like she toped out in growth around 25"s I'm hoping for at least a half o


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 29, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> nice looking plants bro... What type of yeild do you think your gonna pull. My bag seed seemed like she toped out in growth around 25"s I'm hoping for at least a half o


 
Thanks man

Well to be honest i really dont know as of right now but im thinking since i have my snowryder in a 10 inch container and its allready growing taller than the listed 12-14 inches on dope seeds website i hope i get in to th 30 or so grams from the Snowryder that would be awsome. But im still waiting to see what dangreens yeilds are on his Snowryders i hope their good.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 29, 2008)

For the looks of mine right now, they only look to maybe pull 20grams. But maybe they will bulk up last couple weeks.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 29, 2008)

I measured My bag seed tonight she is 27"s and her buds are starting to pop out like crazy I have my light like 6"s away from the top of her with temos only getting in to high 70's low 80's with the tent all closed up. Oh man I hoping for atleast an Oz


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 29, 2008)

NIce man thats sick!


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 29, 2008)

whats good purp! hows the girls doin? pics lookin good


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 29, 2008)

Their doing great and i can really smell them now. IM about to post pics of what i just got.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 29, 2008)

noice did you get it all hooked up and working so you can go on your trip?

i have a heat isue can you help me


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 29, 2008)

I have'nt got the watering system yet it will be here on the 4 im probly gona leave on the 10th.

and im trying to post some pics some seeds and bud i got today but my computer is working like always.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 30, 2008)

hey ther prup..ur grow is looking good...but for 46 days they look a lil small...now im not knocking ur plants or anything..i just been looking at all the autoflowers that are going on..and they should be alil bigger..i think it due to ur light being to far away IMO..light breaks down alot after 3ft on a 400watt.and u do have a cooltube..i can get my 400watt pretty close and i dont have a cool tube..u need to use it to ur benfit.. ...i just put my auto ak x hindu kush in some water..and off we go!!!!! anyways good luck hope i didnt rub u wrong...


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

I Think it might be grand daddy purp but idk for sure thought it has a few purple spots to it what do you guys think. Its still really too moist some ima let it dry before i smoke any danky dank allready tried just now.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

looks bomb will be better when it drys for sure tho...and new seeds noice man cant wait for your next grow journal..will be pullin up a bed for that one :O get it not a chair hhaahha fuckit...lol keep it up man , later


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey ther prup..ur grow is looking good...but for 46 days they look a lil small...now im not knocking ur plants or anything..i just been looking at all the autoflowers that are going on..and they should be alil bigger..i think it due to ur light being to far away IMO..light breaks down alot after 3ft on a 400watt.and u do have a cooltube..i can get my 400watt pretty close and i dont have a cool tube..u need to use it to ur benfit.. ...i just put my auto ak x hindu kush in some water..and off we go!!!!! anyways good luck hope i didnt rub u wrong...


 
yeah i know but im still learning so its all good. and i feel like im haveing problems where my temps arnt stable and shit like that cuase the oscilatifan that i have in my tent is breaking. 

Thanks though


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> looks bomb will be better when it drys for sure tho...and new seeds noice man cant wait for your next grow journal..will be pullin up a bed for that one :O get it not a chair hhaahha fuckit...lol keep it up man , later


haha thats hella funny i wish i smoked earlier with dank to try out the bud but i want to wait i havent smoked in probly a week lol.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

What are you waiting for...you should cure that bud you just got more tho it will be the shizniz lmfao im giong to bed my plants are looking alot better now that i took 4 of the 9 lights out of the box temp went down too. Well im off for the night talk to u tmrw probly keep up the good work tho your plants are lookin badass.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> noice did you get it all hooked up and working so you can go on your trip?
> 
> i have a heat isue can you help me


 
whats your heat issue lack of fans and ventilation how hot are your temps at?


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

dont know my temps no money for that tool yet  no ventilation at all..lol cant cut into this box only vents when i opean the doors. ther is 1 fan in there that blows at the plants and lights i updated my journal with a pic so u can see


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

ok cool man talkk tomorrow i should probly cure my bud in the jar huh!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 30, 2008)

hey prup...did u kill the males yet?? if not u should do a seed run


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

i figure i can lay in bed and be on the computer at the same time so fuckit not going to SLEEP but going to bed lol


but yes if u have any seeds ill take them off your hands 
 ill even pay shipping..


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey prup...did u kill the males yet?? if not u should do a seed run


 
yeah i killed my 2 malesnowryder that i had but I was able to polinate some of the pistil sacks and i can already see a few seeds forming on my snowryder on hte stem on onewhole little bud thats forming will have seeds.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

any ideas for my problem


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> any ideas for my problem


Try misting your grow room and plants but not too much. It should work for a little bit.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

lol i think i already over watered them any ways..lol i have 6 more bagseeds in water right now wating to crack...will have alot more plants soon i hope hahahha this sux i wish i could cut a fuckin hole in this god damn box it makes me so mad that i have nowhere els to grow


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

MAn that sux big time, im sorry i hope it works out for ya.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah me too im growing to help my gf out. Hopefully she will get her gcard soon but i dont know how long it takes..she just needs some personal for right now so im trying to just get some small plants going get like an eighth or so off each.. I think it will work out if i play my cards right. Cant keep eyes open so im going to close them now lmfao


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> yeah me too im growing to help my gf out. Hopefully she will get her gcard soon but i dont know how long it takes..she just needs some personal for right now so im trying to just get some small plants going get like an eighth or so off each.. I think it will work out if i play my cards right. Cant keep eyes open so im going to close them now lmfao


YEah thats very careing of you alright man im out later.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> I Think it might be grand daddy purp but idk for sure thought it has a few purple spots to it what do you guys think. Its still really too moist some ima let it dry before i smoke any danky dank allready tried just now.


 
ok i put the buds in a jar with an air tight seal and ill open in it 5 times a day for 5 to 10 minutes, from what i read thats what your supposed to do when cureing is that right?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice seeds man. 

I doubt thats granddaddy purple, that purple looks like its because of the cold. But still looks good.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 30, 2008)

I do that with the jars every couple days and leave them open for a few. While leaving them in the dark.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 30, 2008)

nice seeds purps, yeah i got way blazed last night it was awesome


----------



## dangreen (Oct 30, 2008)

What are the big bang seeds? Never mind i just looked them up they sound like a heavy yielder.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Nice seeds man.
> 
> I doubt thats granddaddy purple, that purple looks like its because of the cold. But still looks good.


yeah i thought so it smells like piney fruity skunk, its so fucking dank man i love it i want to smoke it allready. lol


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 31, 2008)

ok now i have quick little *UPDATE*: I got my carbon filter put in do yall think thats too much ducting from the filter to the cool tube light I d i think I may take some of it out tommorrow. Any way this update is too show how much my girls have grow in the past 8 days.

This picture was taken on 10-22-08



AND here is some pictures I just took 10-30-08

The snowryder is 17 inches tall and the AK are 12 and 11.5 inches tall.


----------



## DWR (Oct 31, 2008)

looking good homie, are u using a intake fan ????


I dont understand how to setup a charcol filter... :S ROFL ! 


could u explain, the way i see it is, that u have a intake fan ?

cuz blowing the air out of the filter wouldnt do shit would it ???

PEACE ;D


----------



## dangreen (Oct 31, 2008)

That looks good i wouldn't worry about to much tubing until they start to stink and you can notice it and your filter isnt doing a good enough job.

Amazing how much growth, those AK's look bushy.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 31, 2008)

DWR said:


> looking good homie, are u using a intake fan ????
> 
> 
> I dont understand how to setup a charcol filter... :S ROFL !
> ...


I do have a intake fan on top of my tent but its to only draw in freash cold air. 

Thanks man , OK the way ive read to setup a charcoal filter is by usein a inline fan that of some sort will be pulling air through the filter so the carbon in the filter can filter out any bad smells. So it pulls the air in like a car in a way and lets the filterd air relase into another room or outside and mine is going outside into the atmosphere.


----------



## DWR (Oct 31, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Thanks man , OK the way ive read to setup a charcoal filter is by usein a inline fan that of some sort will be pulling air through the filter so the carbon in the filter can filter out any bad smells. So it pulls the air in like a car in a way and lets the filterd air relase into another room or outside and mine is going outside into the atmosphere.


seems thats the only 1 way fan WAY to go ^^

rofl...  cheers man  + REP !


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 31, 2008)

DWR said:


> seems thats the only 1 way fan WAY to go ^^
> 
> rofl...  cheers man  + REP !


nice man Thanks yeah i like how i have mine setup i just want a more powerful fan now but ill wait to see if any smells are still around.



dangreen said:


> That looks good i wouldn't worry about to much tubing until they start to stink and you can notice it and your filter isnt doing a good enough job.
> 
> Amazing how much growth, those AK's look bushy.


Thanks dan i was shoked at how much they grew in a weeks time The snowryder is really budding now.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 31, 2008)

Ya your snowryder should turn out better then mine cause you kept it closer to the light. But my youngest one looks almost identical to yours. I hope i get my seeds today.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 31, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ya your snowryder should turn out better then mine cause you kept it closer to the light. But my youngest one looks almost identical to yours. I hope i get my seeds today.


 yeah man i hope you do get them today how long ago did you order them?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered them on Saturday but they didn't ship till Monday. I did not get them today, so probably tomorrow.


----------



## dontpanic (Oct 31, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

HELL YEAH OBAMA PRESIDENT OF AMERICA 08 hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

OK i have and UPDATE!


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

Holy shit Man your plants blew up! Thats Snowryder is filling in nicely and those Auto Ak's looks nice and bushy. Great Job.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

HEHE Thanks Dan!!! yeah i love these snowryders like you said in your thread it dosnt smell unless you move it or touch it, i can only smell mine if i touch it and OMG the smell the snowryder has is magnificint. And the only thing im wondering about the AK is that the leaves are just really saggy and i think it may be because they need more air blowing over the leaves; what do you think Dan?


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

Those leaves looks really good, don't worry about it my last plant that i pulled from the Diesel Grew just like that it looks so similar in the pattern of how its growing. That was my best yielding and dankest. Might wanna check the soil looks like maybe a little water would cheer them up.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 4, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> HEHE Thanks Dan!!! yeah i love these snowryders like you said in your thread it dosnt smell unless you move it or touch it, i can only smell mine if i touch it and OMG the smell the snowryder has is magnificint. And the only thing im wondering about the AK is that the leaves are just really saggy and i think it may be because they need more air blowing over the leaves; what do you think Dan?


 GOD DAM!!! saw them in person today and they were just wonderful!!! doing SOOOOO much better then mine cant wait to smoke it!!! and yeah the ak's are a BUSH!!! oh and hey Purps.... FUCK OBAMA


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> GOD DAM!!! saw them in person today and they were just wonderful!!! doing SOOOOO much better then mine cant wait to smoke it!!! and yeah the ak's are a BUSH!!! oh and hey Purps.... FUCK OBAMA


 
yeah their crazy... O bama is cool!!! he inhaled frequantly whatS not cool about that RIGHT. im high right now. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 5, 2008)

OhOH hey guys i have a question about when im smokeing out of my pipe the smoke is burning my throut really bad and it dtill hurt right now this always happens when i smoke out of my pipe, Anyone know why????? its like my mouth is on fire lol???


Thanks 

Purps


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 5, 2008)

what kind of weed you smoking?


----------



## DWR (Nov 5, 2008)

looks dank


----------



## drew420man (Nov 5, 2008)

got some nice lookin ladies. you may have said it before in the thread but what light cycle are you currently using? thanks


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 5, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> OhOH hey guys i have a question about when im smokeing out of my pipe the smoke is burning my throut really bad and it dtill hurt right now this always happens when i smoke out of my pipe, Anyone know why????? its like my mouth is on fire lol???
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


you have only been smoking for a bit, so grow a set of steel lungs like myself


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 5, 2008)

that happends to alot of people that have small pipes they get really hot and you might be sucking to hard..how big is your pipe?


----------



## drew420man (Nov 5, 2008)

buy a bong bro


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 5, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> that happends to alot of people that have small pipes they get really hot and you might be sucking to hard..how big is your pipe?


Its about 4 to 5 inches long maybe 2 inch bowl its a good pipe though im sure im useing it to hard.



drew420man said:


> got some nice lookin ladies. you may have said it before in the thread but what light cycle are you currently using? thanks


THeir on 18/6


drew420man said:


> buy a bong bro


 
Yeah i want to get one thats made to use ice in the middle of the bong so it cools the smoke.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 5, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Its about 4 to 5 inches long maybe 2 inch bowl its a good pipe though im sure im useing it to hard.
> 
> 
> THeir on 18/6
> ...


you need a ice catcher. i love my bong FUCKS YOU UP! i think ill go rip some hash out of it now


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 6, 2008)

nice pic update purp. ladies are looking healthy.

how long have you been flowering for?

+ rep


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 6, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice pic update purp. ladies are looking healthy.
> 
> how long have you been flowering for?
> 
> + rep


AUTO FLOWERING......... didn't we say stay outa this thread?


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 7, 2008)

wow this isnt your thread and i was talknig to purp.

i've been over you for while you just keep saying stuff.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 7, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Its about 4 to 5 inches long maybe 2 inch bowl its a good pipe though im sure im useing it to hard.
> 
> 
> THeir on 18/6
> ...


I found a double helix that I order but that fucker canceld my order and won't pick up his phone. I orderd this one today. looks like she will do just fine. 56 bucks with shipping got it on sale down from 83.00 without shipping.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 7, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> wow this isnt your thread and i was talknig to purp.
> 
> i've been over you for while you just keep saying stuff.


dude... he even told you to fuck off. so fuck off. oh and purps, you need a bong. lets go shopping for peaces!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> dude... he even told you to fuck off. so fuck off. oh and purps, you need a bong. lets go shopping for peaces!


YEah that be fun!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

And i dont give a fuck who post in my thread JUST keep it on topic and good info please dont start that shit again. just be happy and remember what this is all about.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

These Snowryders are taking forever to grow both me and dank are on day 57 today on our snowryders. Dope seeds site says their only supposed to take 10 week from seed to harvest and mine might make it to the 10th week and ready to harvest but i dont think it will cause of this defected prolongd growth gene the snowryder has; maybe we just got a bad batch of seeds dan idk just maybe but its taking to long especially on yours i think mine showing great sighns but shit i have no clue what to tell since im unexperinced.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 8, 2008)

i was under the mpression all auto's take 2.5 months. yhea thats like 10 weeks. Is your plant dying? or are you gonna be able to hold out an extra week.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 8, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> i was under the mpression all auto's take 2.5 months. yhea thats like 10 weeks. Is your plant dying? or are you gonna be able to hold out an extra week.


dying? lol


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 8, 2008)

I read on one of these post that there plant is dying so it couldn't go the length or longer to fatten up a bit. Just was wondering if yours was too


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 8, 2008)

both mine a purps are doing very well. just taking alot longer then we wanted


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> i was under the mpression all auto's take 2.5 months. yhea thats like 10 weeks. Is your plant dying? or are you gonna be able to hold out an extra week.


no mines not dieing neither is danks but Dangreen said in his thread one of his snowryders might be dieing becuase its taking so long to grow. I saw in his pics that the hairs are only about 5% brown and they arnt nowhere near ready and he said the plant was showing sighn of dieing check out dangreens thread to find out more what he said about it the leaves were turning brown and yellow.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats right Like I said I new it was one of you guys. lol he said he was gona get like 15 grams off her. that sucks we are suppose to pull like an O a piece right?


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Thats right Like I said I new it was one of you guys. lol he said he was gona get like 15 grams off her. that sucks we are suppose to pull like an O a piece right?


 
yep thats right I hope I get atleast an O mine is doing really great!!!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 8, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> yep thats right I hope I get atleast an O mine is doing really great!!!


post new pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

nahhhhhhh dont want too im about to pass out.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 8, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> nahhhhhhh dont want too im about to pass out.


......aight


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> ......aight


maybe tomorrow for sure though..... lol


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 9, 2008)

pweeeeeeeeeees i want to see the girls


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't you gonna ahve to wait like a good boy. your always wanting to see the porn lol. Rejected again. lol just messin bro. I tossed up a couple the other day.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 9, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> maybe tomorrow for sure though..... lol


any updates?


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 9, 2008)

Im about to start downloading pics.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 9, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Im about to start downloading pics.


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 9, 2008)

YEAHYEAHYEAH!!!!!Wooooooooooooop cant wait to see them girls RAWRRRR ok ill calm down now im sorry.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 9, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> YEAHYEAHYEAH!!!!!Wooooooooooooop cant wait to see them girls RAWRRRR ok ill calm down now im sorry.


dont be sorry


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok i cant feel my fingers right now but im trying to keep my eyes open long enough to see these pics lol (beer+oxy+some medical bud=me not knowing what is going on right now?) any ways. " ::: :::: ::: : ___ :: :::: ;;;: :::: ....:":;;;;::;'":":":;;'; <<<< 
*Braille FOR THE BLIND!!!!
*


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> Ok i cant feel my fingers right now but im trying to keep my eyes open long enough to see these pics lol (beer+oxy+some medical bud=me not knowing what is going on right now?) any ways. " ::: :::: ::: : ___ :: :::: ;;;: :::: ....:":;;;;::;'":":":;;'; <<<<
> *Braille FOR THE BLIND!!!!
> *


BLAHAHAHAHA


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Im about to start downloading pics.


 
He posted that shit like an hour ago. he got high and forgot hahahhahahaha


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

beautiful... very nice how much?


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

MUAHAHAAHAHAHAHHA THE GIRLS ARE HERE!!!! holy shit man they are looking soooooooooooo good 


lol he dint get high and forget he got high and did it!!! WOOOP some one tell me to calm down before i hurt my self ahhaha


**100th post woop btw thanks for the warm welcome at RIU this community is the SHIZNIZ


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Calm down fool before you hurt yourself. lmao


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

man im out of bud all i can do is look at my little plants and hope that one day i can get a bowl off them!  haha but damn man your girls are lookin so fine..can i get atleast 1 of the numbers? ill tap that shit any day


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

haha you guys are hilarious, I didnt get high i was haveing problems with my dumb laptop and i couldnt find my mouse which made me take forever to post these pics useing the little touch pad mouse thing. any way i posted more pics in the same post koolhand and dontpanic check out the pics one more time they get better.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm cant WAIT to see the buds you get off that (snowrider?) any ways the one that is the oldest lol she is lookin good big white hairs lovin it she is one of them girls that dont like to shave i LOVE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm cant WAIT to see the buds you get off that (snowrider?) any ways the one that is the oldest lol she is lookin good big white hairs lovin it she is one of them girls that dont like to shave i LOVE THAT SHIT!


haha yeah on my AK47's the smaler bushy one is a day or two older then the bigger looking bush one.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

Man they are looking really good keep it up i tryed to give you rep but it said i was on your nuts lol think i fixed the pics in my journal can you check it plz 

<3


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bwhahahahaahhaha your on his nutz lolololololololololololollololololo


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 10, 2008)

neg. thanks tho lmfao


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! yeah it did that too me to so now we have to spread the rep around. im checking out your pics now.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 10, 2008)

purp how are thing?


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> purp how are thing?


going great man! i really love how these auto ak47 are growing its sweet!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

looking great man!!! ak's are nuts!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> looking great man!!! ak's are nuts!!!


yeah man its crazy sick!!! Im freakingout i thought i just herd a police sirens out side!!! but im ok..


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> yeah man its crazy sick!!! Im freakingout i thought i just herd a police sirens out side!!! but im ok..


 scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

Could the cops even doing anything if they saw high on weed?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Could the cops even doing anything if they saw high on weed?


ummm yeah, and then they would want to search your house


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> ummm yeah, and then they would want to search your house


 scary scary.. by for now.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh man that sucks I hate those nights. Did you smaoke a new strain? That usally happens to me when I try a really good strain i've never smoked before. Just depedns on the way it hit me. Fight the noids man it's all in your head. peace


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

And what ever happens No LEO in your house unless they a have a warrent.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 10, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh man that sucks I hate those nights. Did you smaoke a new strain? That usally happens to me when I try a really good strain i've never smoked before. Just depedns on the way it hit me. Fight the noids man it's all in your head. peace


haha yeah i think is myu first really crazy scary high was and Iwassmokeing some of my purple weed I got. I also took 2 fucking huge ass hit i almost cuaghf to death; how do you spell caugh?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 10, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> haha yeah i think is myu first really crazy scary high was and Iwassmokeing some of my purple weed I got. I also took 2 fucking huge ass hit i almost cuaghf to death; how do you spell caugh?


lol i hate this purps we got...roll: horrible weird high, makes me think way to much.


----------



## DWR (Nov 10, 2008)

cough is how u spell it


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 11, 2008)

got any pics of the purps you guys got? GOD DAMN I AM SUCH A FUCKIN PIC HORE


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 11, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> got any pics of the purps you guys got? GOD DAMN I AM SUCH A FUCKIN PIC HORE


Yeah man this purple shit is freaking wierd but it smells so dope!! I took some pics of it a 0n i think 10-30-08 when i got it.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 11, 2008)

These are the pics i took of the purp



Purple^stars said:


> I Think it might be grand daddy purp but idk for sure thought it has a few purple spots to it what do you guys think. Its still really too moist some ima let it dry before i smoke any danky dank allready tried just now.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 11, 2008)

its laced some fucked up shit for sure


----------



## dro wilson (Nov 11, 2008)

What was that purple shit? That looks pretty dank. Check out my lowryder mix grow and tell me if you have any pointers. They are getting bigger than any lowryder i have seen thus far and i fear they may get to big for my hood rigged ebb n flow table.


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 12, 2008)

yo purps man im staying outta your thread for good, i thought it was all good, but i see.

i respect you and danky so you two keep up the grows and live life.

ill be watching your grows too! 

peace and taker easy.

Crippledguy


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 12, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yo purps man im staying outta your thread for good, i thought it was all good, but i see.
> 
> i respect you and danky so you two keep up the grows and live life.
> 
> ...


 
ok that cool but keep checking up on my updates their gonna be hella nice real soon im about 9 days to harvest on my Snowryder.

Peace man


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't realize that you had pollinated that snowryder. Thats great man congrats. You should get some close up's of the Snowryder i wanna see the hairs up close, last pics all the hairs looked white but i think that was the flash. Get some picture of the seeds to thats really awesome. How did you get the pollen and do it saftley without getting it everywhere? Or is there seeds everywhere in the snowryder?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I didn't realize that you had pollinated that snowryder. Thats great man congrats. You should get some close up's of the Snowryder i wanna see the hairs up close, last pics all the hairs looked white but i think that was the flash. Get some picture of the seeds to thats really awesome. How did you get the pollen and do it saftley without getting it everywhere? Or is there seeds everywhere in the snowryder?


ill take some close ups of the lil nuggy later. I think he got alot of the plant pollinated by accident... but we will see. just off that lil nuggy there was like 5 seeds


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh dam hes gonna have a lot of those seeds.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Oh dam hes gonna have a lot of those seeds.


thats what im thinking


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 13, 2008)

P* when do we get an updatE?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> P* when do we get an updatE?


he is going to harvest in 9 days i just did for the hell of it


----------



## ripz (Nov 13, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Oh dam hes gonna have a lot of those seeds.


 good stock for a nice big outdoor run then


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 13, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now we just have to wait for P* to harvest his..


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now we just have to wait for P* to harvest his..


purps is on his way over to pick up my ak and put it under his light now i cant wait to harvest my ak!!!! woot! purps is gona have alot more weed then me


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 13, 2008)

so..it sure as hell is no competition...this is for you and no one els u did it for your self and the love of growing something and creating its a feeling like no other. You did an amazing job and you should be proud of what you have grown. What do you plan to grow next?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> so..it sure as hell is no competition...this is for you and no one els u did it for your self and the love of growing something and creating its a feeling like no other. You did an amazing job and you should be proud of what you have grown. What do you plan to grow next?


no, purps and i are friends doing this for the pure joy of growing our own and im growing boomers next, like soon, like everything is on its way. ill be starting a new thread with in a week


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 13, 2008)

no what? you just agreed with what i said lol <3 any who cant wait for bouth of your guy's next grow's will deff pull up a chair


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> no what? you just agreed with what i said lol <3 any who cant wait for bouth of your guy's next grow's will deff pull up a chair


lol WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2008)

What kind of odor do those low ryder's put out while flowering?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> What kind of odor do those low ryder's put out while flowering?


VERY low odor. almost NONE! but when you move them and tuch them it smells like mango's, oranges, and well some skunk. but so fruity its out of this world!!!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you guys harvested any of your plants yet?...I was just looking for a ballpark figure on yield.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 14, 2008)

go to danks thread


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 14, 2008)

I said to myself I might aswell harverst and mke some spacefor my AKs and i have dankys AK under my light know.

I NEED REP I only have like 75pointskiss-ass

HARVEST time!!!!! Why not My Snowryder i called her Stella short for Stealth becuase theses snowryder dont smell what soever untill you touch them. All the buds wieghed just over 45grams wet.







































































more seeds in the calyx sacs.


Over 200 seeds in this container.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't worry man no one rep's me either. 

Great job that bud looks dank as fuck.+++rep And holy shit 200 seeds hook a brotha up.
Oh and btw green/ white colored seeds are not mature enough to grow.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 14, 2008)

wowowowowow so those are all lowrider seeds?!!!!!??!?1?//1? can i have some <3<3<3<#<3<3<3<3

btw buds look sooooo tasty good job cant wait to see what the ak gives you


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

good job man


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 14, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Don't worry man no one rep's me either.
> 
> Great job that bud looks dank as fuck.+++rep And holy shit 200 seeds hook a brotha up.
> Oh and btw green/ white colored seeds are not mature enough to grow.


We need are rep too I think i have earned my rep know LOL. yeah i know that the whit and green seeds are not mature but got a shit tone that looks mature what do you thing DAN!


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 14, 2008)

i think there good let me get some i want to try some lowrider shittttttttt goin to see my lawyer now talk to you later tonight P*


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 14, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> wowowowowow so those are all lowrider seeds?!!!!!??!?1?//1? can i have some <3<3<3<#<3<3<3<3
> 
> btw buds look sooooo tasty good job cant wait to see what the ak gives you


 
man im excited for the AK47, and yeah those seeds are all from my one snowryder pretty dank huh but since the plant grew 200+ seeds my main KOLA is very narrow and not fat. The seeds production dramaticlly decreased the bud sizes useing up the energy for the seeds so now im loaded .


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Nov 14, 2008)

just got done reading your journal and i have to say nicely done! +rep 

I really like ur setup. Shoot me a PM i want to ask you a Q about those seeds.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 14, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> i think there good let me get some i want to try some lowrider shittttttttt goin to see my lawyer now talk to you later tonight P*


 
UHGG OH Be carefull man.

Peace.


----------



## misterdoja112003 (Nov 14, 2008)

dam only 45 grams WET.. thats like 7 grams dry.. i hope thats off 1 plant.. if it wasnt dam bro .. you wasted alot of time and electricity.... i can get more buds off cfls.. good job tho..


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 14, 2008)

damn lookin good mate, always chron all the time =)


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 14, 2008)

Subscribed =D


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 14, 2008)

nice man! looks great!


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 15, 2008)

Purp, Did you polinate or did she produce those seeds on her own? nice grow. might want to think about going hydro might get a little better yield. we will find out when I do mine. Nice grow..


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 15, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Purp, Did you polinate or did she produce those seeds on her own? nice grow. might want to think about going hydro might get a little better yield. we will find out when I do mine. Nice grow..


he pollinated it


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 15, 2008)

very kool did he grow out the male in the same room? did he just keep a couple pollen sacks and pinch off the other ones? i need to some info on this.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 16, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> very kool did he grow out the male in the same room? did he just keep a couple pollen sacks and pinch off the other ones? i need to some info on this.


he cut down a male and put it in a glass of water to see how long it would live, then he used a cue tip and a pollen sack and did it. but then it got everywhere


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 16, 2008)

whats good dank


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 16, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> whats good dank


how fucking blazed i am well im out late, tired, BLAZED, passing out


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 16, 2008)

man im so high to lmfao good night!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 16, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> man im so high to lmfao good night!


laters bro


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 16, 2008)

haha me so am I hahjahahs ogh HAHAHAHA


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 16, 2008)

Ohhhh Shit man HAHAHAHAHA this snowryder is the bomba ist shit I ever had my life man!!I feel like im flying in the skys. HAHA


----------



## dangreen (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha nice mayne.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 16, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Haha nice mayne.


yeah main!!!

so dan how much does all your snowryder bud wiegh after dryinying some????kiss-ass


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 16, 2008)

Im taking a picture of my main cola of my snowryder


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

cool cant wait to see


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys you ever cook with any mid grade weed before. I made a batch of brownies with oil one time. took a half O of mid grad weed ground it up and cooked it down in the oil for about 45 min. Then used all that oil in the brownie mix i think it was like a 1/4 cup. well it made about 9 brownies. I ate 2 of them Oh my god I was so high it was like flyn the sky it was great.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea I've made lots of butter one time. I don't know its fun to do every once in a while. Just doesn't effect me very strong. 

I've only weighed that one plant which i got 20 grams from. I am sure the other is probably the same or close to, the other is still drying stem is still wet on the inside. I am really liking the smoke very potent and incredible taste. I don't think its as strong as the Diesel but its just so fruity flavor though.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 16, 2008)

ya it really depends on how long you cook the butter or oil for. you want to brown the hell out of the weed at a real slow time. low heat about 45 min to half hour so the fat in the oil and butter can absorb the thc. I wouldn't do it with good weed it's just a waste. but, with mids hell ya. 

I''m physced about the snowryders I can't wait it's so funny you were just finishing up your diesals when I started posting on your thread and you have gone through another grow. man My grow seems to be taking so long. 5.5 weeks of flowering and I think she is gonna go 12 weeks. sucks big time.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 17, 2008)

nice i tryed some last night lil tast test out of the bong i have it was alil dry but it tasted fruity!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 17, 2008)

when the hell did you get a bong????


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 18, 2008)

heres my update

4 Thai are doing great
iCounted all seeds the plant produced and it was 258 seeds 
time to start curing the snowryder 15.7grams  is that good plant that made 15r.7 grams + 258 seeds that wighed 2.3 grams


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

wooop you gana start a new journal or stay with this one? Buds look nice and green i love the orange hairs also there lookin really nice keep it up man


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG that shit looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> wooop you gana start a new journal or stay with this one? Buds look nice and green i love the orange hairs also there lookin really nice keep it up man


 Thanks DP these aks are gonna be dopeness 


xmissxaliex said:


> OMG that shit looks GREAT!!!


Thanks miss

HOLLY LIVEING GOD, I cant describe how great this snowryder smells its like its a fruity mango smell then its like a fruity icecream mango smell its so good i cant wait till its cured.  Dank allready told me last night he loves this stuff.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Thanks DP these aks are gonna be dopeness
> 
> 
> Thanks miss
> ...



you 2 know eachother? tight, tight. yum i love mango like you donnnn't even know. haha. good luck i'm sure when its totally finished that its gonna be amazing =)


----------



## dangreen (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice bro bud looks good.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> you 2 know eachother? tight, tight. yum i love mango like you donnnn't even know. haha. good luck i'm sure when its totally finished that its gonna be amazing =)


yep we do i got blazed outa my skull last night. the snowryder is a deadly weed for sure


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 18, 2008)

was it more head high than body high? what was it like? couch lock? energentic? all around smooth high? trippy?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> was it more head high than body high? what was it like? couch lock? energentic? all around smooth high? trippy?


all around a smooth high, but with some tones of heady high. and kinda trippy, shit never mind it was all of the above


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice man i can't wait.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

fuck yeah cant wait to see what it looks lke all cured


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> fuck yeah cant wait to see what it looks lke all cured


dude dontpanic is that you in your avatar? fucking cracks me up!


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

lmfao yeah thats me takin a rip out of "the hulk" smallest bong i have and it kills..lol as you can see


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> lmfao yeah thats me takin a rip out of "the hulk" smallest bong i have and it kills..lol as you can see


hells yeah i can blow a hit outa my bong just as well


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

bring on the bong hit pics..i got some vids to lmfao


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> bring on the bong hit pics..i got some vids to lmfao


i would so challenge you, got some old vids of the 4 footer. you think that pic of yours is alota smoke? i can put it to shame BUUUUUTTTT i can not reveille who i am. sorry


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

i can not say who i am eather...lol you cant see my face..letters are in the way


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> i can not say who i am eather...lol you cant see my face..letters are in the way


you look like my old friend cody lol


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

how do you know im not  hahah


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> how do you know im not  hahah


is that your name? can you say where you live? i cant...


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 18, 2008)

i cant say what my name is or where im from..soooooo we will never know will we?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

dontpanic said:


> i cant say what my name is or where im from..soooooo we will never know will we?


well if your name is cody pm me, if not well LOL im toasted of my snowryder lol


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol ^^^ hilarious!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 22, 2008)

one of my feminized Auto ak47 are doing badass but its very strange that i saw 1 seed producing on my oldest AUTO AK47 i dont know if thats normal or what cause their were no male preflowers presnt on any of the auto ak47 i have in my tent. Hey guys you think it may be from a pollen spore from my snowryder im thinking thats what it was but at this point I really dont know its really not a bad thing either.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 22, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> yep we do i got blazed outa my skull last night. the snowryder is a deadly weed for sure




lol niiiice. =)


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of Danky^danks AK that im taking care of for him.






















__________________


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 26, 2008)

hehe thanks mang! looks nice and short kinda cool how we trimmed it


----------



## DWR (Nov 27, 2008)

heh u two guys are brothers ... ?

hey, excellent plant u got there, looks fucking great.. !


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 27, 2008)

more pics uploading


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 27, 2008)

DWR said:


> heh u two guys are brothers ... ?
> 
> hey, excellent plant u got there, looks fucking great.. !


thanks thats my lil baby


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 27, 2008)

Thai Haze




ak



That one AK seeds i was talking about shitty pic try to find it


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 27, 2008)

god dam!!!!!! there doing great!!! i cant believe the growth!!! tias are doing great now! well im out


----------



## DWR (Nov 27, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Man their dankness is spreading!!!.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 27, 2008)

HEy dwr i got your rep Thanks man i wish i could give you some rep right now lol. now 119 wooo its not even alot at all dank has like a billion damn rep whore lol JK dank.... Rep me up guys.


----------



## DWR (Nov 27, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> HEy dwr i got your rep Thanks man i wish i could give you some rep right now lol. now 119 wooo its not even alot at all dank has like a billion damn rep whore lol JK dank.... Rep me up guys.



u deserve rep for those pics


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 27, 2008)

haha sweet thyanks man Badass!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't believe how luscious that one in particular is =), awesome that you are watching it for him


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Can't believe how luscious that one in particular is =), awesome that you are watching it for him


are you talking about mine niceguy? i really didnt think i was going to beable to finish it, so i trimmed the shit outa it, so its weird lol i like. purpsare monsters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

For real, yea i am talking about yours. It just looks so pretty, i'd keep it as a house plant if i didn't know I could smoke it!
which brings a kinda funny story, i knew this guy who had some seeds in his weed and planted one in his back yard not thinkin it would grow and moved out of his parents house and got a call a bunch of months later from his mom saying she found a beautiful plant....he was like what, and she said it smelled interesting so he laughed and said it was a weed plant and that you cut it down and smoke it. She freaked and said she didn't wanna cut it down cause it was too pretty and sparkly lol


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> For real, yea i am talking about yours. It just looks so pretty, i'd keep it as a house plant if i didn't know I could smoke it!
> which brings a kinda funny story, i knew this guy who had some seeds in his weed and planted one in his back yard not thinkin it would grow and moved out of his parents house and got a call a bunch of months later from his mom saying she found a beautiful plant....he was like what, and she said it smelled interesting so he laughed and said it was a weed plant and that you cut it down and smoke it. She freaked and said she didn't wanna cut it down cause it was too pretty and sparkly lol


what the fuck!!! LMAO!!! that was good! + rep


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 28, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> For real, yea i am talking about yours. It just looks so pretty, i'd keep it as a house plant if i didn't know I could smoke it!
> which brings a kinda funny story, i knew this guy who had some seeds in his weed and planted one in his back yard not thinkin it would grow and moved out of his parents house and got a call a bunch of months later from his mom saying she found a beautiful plant....he was like what, and she said it smelled interesting so he laughed and said it was a weed plant and that you cut it down and smoke it. She freaked and said she didn't wanna cut it down cause it was too pretty and sparkly lol


 
LOL badass story man it cracked me up big time! Well guys here is my last update before i leave for my trip. Now guys ill be back in 2 weeks but dont worry i made a new setup to water my plants on a automatic watering device persaym, a watering system


http://imageshack.us



* Tell me what you guys/girls think about THIS.*



Air bubbler on the bottom of the 5 Gallon bucket.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow looking great man, hope you have a good trip. And you girls stay healthy.


----------



## kinghash (Nov 30, 2008)

dude just read all the pages of this grow. It's class. 258 seeds!!! Amazing. Could you spare a few? Because I don't have a shit load of money and £22.50 for seeds is a LOT!

If you can't be bothered it's ok. Great set up you have.


----------



## kinghash (Nov 30, 2008)

Btw have a great trip!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 30, 2008)

man those are nice looking plants. how much did you get that tent for, size? im lookin into getting one myself or building one. are you using that bucket set-up to water continuously?


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 30, 2008)

that tent was 149 from htg supply I know because I know.lol purp. hey can you explain your exugust system? do you have a passive in take to the light with a 6" fan pulling air through the light to your filter then out. then using another 6" fan to bring fresh air in? Thanks for your help man.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats how i have my exhaust set up, works great.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 3, 2008)

It sounds good and like it would work well. Did you make your own scruber or did you buy one? After all the agrivation of going to home chepo getting all the parts and putting it together I should just buy one for 85 bucks. lol after I buy just replace the carbon filter in the one I buy.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 3, 2008)

Ya i bought one with a 6inch fan combo for like $80 off ebay.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 3, 2008)

sweet... good to know. do you think you could change out the carbon yourself with alittle handyman special maguyver tatics?


----------



## dangreen (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh yea the one i got is a easy fill kind.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet man thats awesome. hey I posted new pics in my grow. getting close then I can fire up some Auto white russian. Did you germinate with your hps or did you use cfl's first?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEW PIC CHECK IT OUT! comments and tips wlecome!


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> LOL badass story man it cracked me up big time! Well guys here is my last update before i leave for my trip. Now guys ill be back in 2 weeks but dont worry i made a new setup to water my plants on a automatic watering device persaym, a watering system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i know i said i'd stay out but just being the good ole crippledguy and stopping by to say NICE SET UP MAN!

hope thing as well!

season greetings purple!

+ rep


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 19, 2008)

Im back guys  

But i have bad news the AK's died  im taking pics now.


----------



## xogenic (Dec 19, 2008)

aww man bad luck how the other ones looking

bet it felt good though looking at the coboard when you got back and slowly unzipped it thankfull your house is still standing lol 

shame about the ak


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

its all good they loog kinda done but i might let them keep drying a bit longer and problly just make some hash with that shit. Im gonna start over on new seeds now. but ill grow another AK for DANky^dank cuase im a badass freind and shit like that.


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## dangreen (Dec 20, 2008)

Still looks like you can smoke it, not top quality but it works.


----------



## DWR (Dec 20, 2008)

congrats on the harvest  Letting it dry in the pot itself..... or gona cut and hang ?


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Still looks like you can smoke it, not top quality but it works.


 
Yeah it was really dry when i found i want to make hash with those bubble bags i got 

Dan clean out your pm box so i can send you my message.



DWR said:


> congrats on the harvest  Letting it dry in the pot itself..... or gona cut and hang ?


 
i cut them and hung them last night its weird is cause one of them had a hollow stem and theouthers were solid.


----------



## DWR (Dec 20, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Yeah it was really dry when i found i want to make hash with those bubble bags i got
> 
> Dan clean out your pm box so i can send you my message.
> 
> ...



hollow one was the driest i am guessing....


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

DWR said:


> hollow one was the driest i am guessing....


 
Close but not really it was the big ak on the right in the pics it really wasnt dry at all it just died i guess. I cant get my HPS to turn on when i plug it in I think something might wrong with the ballast or the bulb is fucked, I did find a fuse in my breaker box that tripped so i flipped it back and still nothing IDK what it is yet.


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought this last night 


*DNA - LA Confidential*​ 

*




*​


**​ 





*70 GBP - 13 seeds ​*






*35 GBP - 6 seeds*​ 





*The high of this herb is psychedelic and energetic with a hammer. There are two real phenotypes and they will both finish in 55-60 days. One is a bit more hardy but both equal in knock down drag out stone. With an incredible smell and unique L.A. flavor, DNA's LA Confidential has won many awards including honors in the High Times Cannabis Cup Indica Category in 2004 & 2005. *​ 

*NameDNA - LA ConfidentialGenetics100% IndicaSpecificsO.G. LA Affie x AfghaniFlowering TimeIndoor: 8 weeks*​ 









I really want to get this one but its expensive and you only get 6 seeds but ill still get it cuase its 100% sative and i like that 


*DNA - **chocolope female*​ 






​ 

​ 

70 GBP - 6 female seeds​ 

This plant grows BIG!!! If space issues are a problem might want to try another strain. This sativa dominant plant will take over. It is very fruity then chocolate in taste. Enjoy the variety.​


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 21, 2008)

Damm!!!!!!!!


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 21, 2008)

Will def follow...just beautiful son...


----------



## dangreen (Dec 21, 2008)

Haha i will.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 21, 2008)

*DNA - **chocolope female
Has won a ton of awards from High Times Cannabis Cup. Been dying to try some.
*​


----------



## kinghash (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats shit about your ak dieing but it could be worse. Can't wait to see the hash you make. I would plus rep you but I don't know how, lol I'm such a noob. But I'm starting a grow soon.


----------



## Danky^dank (Dec 21, 2008)

time to make hash!!!


----------



## dpjones (Dec 21, 2008)

wow i just read most of that 65 page beast, drama and all, it took me over an hour lol

Gratz on the awesome grow man it looks amazing.

Coincidently with regards to your HPS not coming on im 90% sure that its simply the fuse in the plug for the ballast that will have gone. All you gota do is pop open the plug and change the fuse.

Something to do with the intial jump of power when your lights turn on makes them more prone for surges, which is why you should only ever use a digital timer apparantly.

Make sure its the right ampage tho (prob 13A) or the fuse will just keep blowing.

I say that its the fuse cos exact same thing happened to me yesterday lol, i was crapping it thinking my ballast or bulb where gone but nope just a 20p fuse =D

You could prob find a fuse to test the ballast in a computer plug or anything that uses high ampage.

+rep for the awesome grow

EDIT: further proof that its simply a blown fuse is that the switch in your breaker was down, points to a power surge


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 21, 2008)

Allright guys so yall are with me for this grow

Man guys im so fucked up on this Kiif/hash Danky^dank and I made last night 

Let post the pics up.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 22, 2008)

Sweet!!! I want some hash!


----------



## Danky^dank (Dec 22, 2008)

post the pics up mang!!! that shit was fun! got a oz of VERY dry ak47


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 22, 2008)

What r u gonna grow purp?


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 22, 2008)

Ohh damn i forgot to post pics hold on



koolhand77 said:


> What r u gonna grow purp?


 
Purple wreck, LA confidentil and some bluestreak. And 1 female seed of my Dutch pasion blueberry


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 22, 2008)

purple wreck sounds like fun. from seed or clone?


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> purple wreck sounds like fun. from seed or clone?


 
YEp 

From seed I allready have the seeds im just waiting on the LA Confidential


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 22, 2008)

HEres the pics guys Dank has half of the hash we madeput my half weighd 0.5g I think we got 1 Gram total And the cola are being cured fromm both plants we used to make the hash. Enjoy!


----------



## dangreen (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice mayne did you use bubble bags? When you starting the Bluestreak?


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 23, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Nice mayne did you use bubble bags? When you starting the Bluestreak?


 
Yep we used the bubble bags i bought from ebay. I want to wait untill i Get the LA confidential seeds in then ill start to germ the Puple Wreck, LA confidential, Blustrea and 1 AK47 and some 2 female dutchpassion Blueberry.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 23, 2008)

holy crap man didnt those bags cost a bomb? or have ya found a cheap way of doing it?

I wanna try making some cannabutter with mine but not 100% sure on how to do it, alot of the ways ive seen have used really complicated methods which just seem extreme. 

Any1 every tried hash cakes? Shit will blow your mind.


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 23, 2008)

dpjones said:


> holy crap man didnt those bags cost a bomb? or have ya found a cheap way of doing it?
> 
> I wanna try making some cannabutter with mine but not 100% sure on how to do it, alot of the ways ive seen have used really complicated methods which just seem extreme.
> 
> Any1 every tried hash cakes? Shit will blow your mind.


Hey Thanks Dp heres a exact link to whatbubble bags i bought It came with a pressing screen also.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-HASH-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG_W0QQitemZ320325652756QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item320325652756&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 23, 2008)

my ballast will not turn on idk what to do. I dont want to buy another one i still have it under warrenty though.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 23, 2008)

thats prity nice actually, would work out to £50 here, which is a lot cheaper than any website for 5 bags. I still think you will never get as stoned as when you eat some cakes.


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 23, 2008)

WHats cakes! Give me the beans on these cakes man??


----------



## dpjones (Dec 23, 2008)

:O you've never had cakes

omg mate you are in for a treat....basically you are just eating the weed but what we do down here is get some cheap solid, hash, rocky, resin w/e you wanna call it. The 'hash' we get is pure shit, and by that i mean its crap, very small amount of thc init. Its about £40 ($60ish i think) for an ounce of it so you can imagine the quality. But i tell you what if you eat it it properly fucks you up. So imagine if you use good quality hash, or used canabutter (will give a link of what that is at the end)

Basically you have to heat the hash slowly with butter so that all the thc is released into it then you just add it to a normal cake mix packeted or home made w/e you fancy, or ofc there are the brownies. Eat these cakes and 1-2 hours later bang!

I would highly suggest trying this at some point but be carefull because eating the weed is so much more efficient than smoking you get 10x more baked. 

If you have cutting etc from your weed you can use this method of doing it:

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=313

If you are gonna use the hash from your bubble bags then you dont need to do all that fancy crap above, just heat with butter for 10 mins or so (DO NOT BOIL) in a pan and add to cake mix. Be warned tho we would use an 1/8 of our crap stuff and it would get 3 plp very stoned so maybe a gram or two at the most would prob leave you tripping for a whole day, im not even kidding. If you are planning on doing this make sure your day is free.

Ofc if you have done this before then just ignore said post ^^


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW That sounds like super fun.. and i love cooking too!!! ill have to try this some time after a few more grows

THanks DP


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmass Guys/Girls.

Have a good one!!

I gotta call HTG and get my ballast replaced soon this weak!


----------



## dpjones (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Xmas to you too.

Ahh man was it actually the balast that went not the fuse? If so that sucks.


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 25, 2008)

dpjones said:


> Merry Xmas to you too.
> 
> Ahh man was it actually the balast that went not the fuse? If so that sucks.


Yeah the outlet in the wall works but the balast is fried im sure i did multiple test on it and it dosent even work at all im calling htg tomorrow.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 26, 2008)

ahh ofcourse,i forgot america only uses the 2 pin plugs.

What i was trying to say was and i dunno if its the same in USA but here plugs have a fuse inside the plug head, it has nothing to do with the socket or the actualy device its just the actual plug itself has a fuse inside which can blow. I was suggesting that had gone but as i said i dont think american ones use this technique.


----------



## kinghash (Dec 28, 2008)

whats going on?! you should plant some of those snowryder beans wouldnt take much work/space?


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 1, 2009)

dpjones said:


> ahh ofcourse,i forgot america only uses the 2 pin plugs.
> 
> What i was trying to say was and i dunno if its the same in USA but here plugs have a fuse inside the plug head, it has nothing to do with the socket or the actualy device its just the actual plug itself has a fuse inside which can blow. I was suggesting that had gone but as i said i dont think american ones use this technique.


HAHA yep we got the 2 prongs LOL!!! Well this time i learnd my lesson dont grow nothin unless you have power surge so im going out to get one!! ASAP...


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 1, 2009)

Well guys heres an update:

I started smokeing cigs Camel lights...........






HAppy new years mates!!

But na I germinated one of the 300 snowryder seeds 1 1/2 week ago that I got from my previous snowryder harvest and its sprouted today on new years day so here are 2 pics.. HAHA pretty baddass huh. Oh and i have another 400w Digital balast comeing free of charge cause of the 2 year warrany i only had the damn thing for a little over three months. So I can start purple wreck and bluestreak when that gets here!!! hopefully soon.


----------



## kinghash (Jan 1, 2009)

yay snowryder. I'm growing some VERY soon.


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ Thanks man Heres some pics of my AK47 Curing!


I got 31 grams super dry weight on my 2nd AK plant now im cureing it. I let it dry in the plant pot and then hang dried it for a good 14 days now its cureing.  I havewnt tried it yet except that ak47 killer hash me and Danky^Dank made it was the DankY^Dank lol!!!


----------



## dangreen (Jan 1, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> ^^ Thanks man Heres some pics of my AK47 Curing!
> 
> 
> I got 31 grams super dry weight on my 2nd AK plant now im cureing it. I let it dry in the plant pot and then hang dried it for a good 14 days now its cureing.  I havewnt tried it yet except that ak47 killer hash me and Danky^Dank made it was the DankY^Dank lol!!!


You started smoking cig's for the new years? Glad to see your snowryder beans are working.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 1, 2009)

Damm son why would u start smoking that b.s.??!!! And those nuds u have there is the only thing u should smoke...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

so your gonna send me some of that right? haha


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA!!! hmmmm


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> HAHA!!! hmmmm


haha im not kidding i love me some AK


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha im not kidding i love me some AK


 
I wish i could but I really cant do that cause of the legality bullshit that goes on these days .


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> I wish i could but I really cant do that cause of the legality bullshit that goes on these days .


haha yea i didnt think it would happen i just can hope though cause i havent had some AK in years. oh well this Cabbo Wabbo is decent


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm im gonna be stating a new thread here soon like I said earlyer now im just ben Lazy and reall busy since i got back from my trip

I tokk pics of my seeds stash/ collection


----------



## koolhand77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried to germ any of your new seeds? I guess it takes like 30 days for them to be good? Not to sure though...


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 4, 2009)

koolhand77 said:


> Have you tried to germ any of your new seeds? I guess it takes like 30 days for them to be good? Not to sure though...


 
Naa only the snowryder i gre so far but ima experiment with a selct few of those i have. Yeah i gues it takes 1 month or so im not sure alsoBut thats why we experiment HUH . I will keep you guys and girls updateed as I go about doing this. I have to get my teant all back to the way it was before you know.


----------



## koolhand77 (Jan 5, 2009)

come check out the auto white russian grow link in my sig


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 10, 2009)

Heres some snowryder sprouts from my previous grow just testing them germinating. 

3outa 4 aint bad huh 2days and 1 day soaking in a glass of water!!!


----------



## dangreen (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow that's Bad ass man. Did you get your ballast? If these seeds on mine turn out I'll have to send you some. Going over to my homies house today to check out some clones might get a couple. Then veg them during my next Auto grow.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

nice keep up the work


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 11, 2009)

wow that's a great germ% for your own bread seeds....


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 11, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> Well pretty much this is where i will post all my pics and ask question about things that I will pobly need help with through out my grow. I am from the US and i will be growing in indoors in a grow tent i will be purchaseing soon along with a 400W HPS light and some other goodies for the grow tent.
> 
> Yesterday 8-24-2008 I purchased seeds from dope-seeds.com and JIM has already emaild me back a few times so. communication is
> 
> ...


They post fast and get to the US in 8-9 working days max even though they say 4-5.. I'm on the east coast and i ordered 20 diesel ryders and got the free pack as well. quick fast and nicely packed . Customs was not a problem for me.


----------



## kinghash (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey man! Any update on plants?! I have a 6 day old and a 10 day old snowryder. Want to compare. They are fairly slow in seedling phase but are healthy.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sucks im really late finding this thread. Just read threw a large portion of it 70 pages is a bit to much for my high ass right now =)). But anywayz ima keep an eye on them seeds!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 24, 2009)

* Purple^Stars!


Just showing some luv to ya buddy! 

^^
*


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Cant wait to see them Snowryders grow up


----------



## koolhand77 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey purp did you ever order Lowryder white russian. I was wondering what type of packaging they came in. I got miune from dope seeds. my snowryders where labled I am wondering if they send me str white russain seeds. My plants arent doing much they look like they are regular plants. they r not very aggresive at all.


----------



## Xan2 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL what a rolling technique


----------



## dpjones (Jan 26, 2009)

Xan2 said:


> LOL what a rolling technique


wtf is that?

Is it just someone who has used a skin to carry some weed?


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

lol...............


----------



## Purple^stars (Feb 1, 2009)

Heys guys and girls i havnt been on latly but from the 4 seeds i germed all of them poped and started growing under 4 CFL lights i have right now, and 1 is a female 2 were males and i have no clue what the 4th one will be cause it looks like a mutant! Ill get a picture soon for ayall to see!


----------



## kinghash (Feb 2, 2009)

Get those pics up!


----------



## kinghash (Feb 5, 2009)

hey purps where are those pics you said you had!
Want to see them as you can probly guess!


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 6, 2009)

We all wanna see...............


----------



## Purple^stars (Feb 10, 2009)

i lost the battery to my camera ill post one later today for sure!


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 20, 2009)

+REP LOOKING GOOD, PEEP MY JOURNAL...


----------



## kinghash (Mar 13, 2009)

did you harvest?


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah,? What happend?? It's been a month..


----------



## Purple^stars (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry fellows i haven't been on here latly


----------



## kinghash (Apr 1, 2009)

April fools lol


----------



## xmissxaliex (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey! how've you been?!
https://www.rollitup.org/members/purple-stars.html


----------



## xmissxaliex (Apr 1, 2009)

why the hell did my font do that?


----------



## Purple^stars (Apr 5, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Hey! how've you been?!






xmissxaliex said:


> why the hell did my font do that?


 been great lately i haven't smoked since December, what about you? trying to start a new grow now but don't what to start right now.


----------



## Majikoopa (Apr 18, 2009)

Your Snowryder looks awesome. That is about how my Lowryder #1 turned out. Quick question though, what is Snowryder a mix of? How did it smoke?


----------



## Purple^stars (Apr 19, 2009)

Well its a hybrid of Lowryder and Snow White and the smoke is like piney earthy from what i think when i smoked it some more last night.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 23, 2009)

Heres the link for my next grow i hope you guys come check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/231635-purple-stars-4th-grow-og.html#post2955638


----------

